# November 2005 toddlers falling into October



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Can you believe it's only a month until we start birthday season? I cannot believe we are about to have 2 year olds! Wow!

Hope it's a great month for everyone!

Last month's thread


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

because I want everyone to help me pick which picture to get









Things aren't getting better. I've been trying to follow along but I can't seem to find time to post and respond. My class sizes are slimming down. My biggest class now only has 38 students







: Friday one of my lovely cherubs







:







: took off with my cell phone. I am thinking some seriously un teacherly thoughts about my students this year...I just want to maime some of them.

I am going to see barcelona soon and seeing that I haven't heard back from spiritmomma will be sending beads off as soon as barcelona and I meet up. I refuse to let her mail them to me since we are so close and *need* to see each other. So expect them within the next month (hoping to send them out in the next few weeks) ladies...especially you out of this country folks it will prolly be that long.

I finally got the links to the pics of me modeling.

It's a crazy round about way you have to go to see the pictures.
But if you go to http://auntbetsy.lifepics.com/index.cfm and put Goddessa in the password line it will bring you to the log-in. You can use my email address to see the pics [email protected]

*My* solo pictures are on page 3 picture numbers 65-69. I'm the one in the coraly/pink color. I am not sure which one we are going to get yet, feel free to give me your recommendations!! I'm 14 weeks pregnant in these pictures...*I* think I look HUGE. Then there are a gazillion of all the girls and such that I'm *in* Enjoy


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

subbing subbing subbing!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
But really the reason DiD can't get pregnant now is because how much would it suck to be running to the loo (either to pee or commune more closely with the toilet) every 5 minutes on your wedding day?







Just kidding Lydia, you get yourself knocked up if you want.









ROFL I've thought of that and I'm thankful I'm not knocked up right now so at least I don't have to worry about it. I'm still nursing Winter quite a bit in addition to nursing Suriya constantly so I'm fairly certain my fertility won't be returning any time soon. Just...you know...wishing out loud.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

You have to slow down a bit to give me a chance to catch up, DiD. Though I have to say, this pregnancy is kicking me when I'm down. I'm knackered, my sacral joints are out of place, the insomnia is kicking in and I fainted yesterday morning before the school run and I don't know why


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Aw Helen that doesn't sound like much fun at all!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

we are safe in singapore! yay. the plane ride was about two hours which is nothing to us now after longer flights with ez. she drank juice and mama's milk then looked out the window and then nursed to sleep. pretty easy going this time.

everything is so expensive here though! i don't think we can afford to stay here much longer unless we find something more affordable for the month. not sure where we would go next if we leave. there is a birth center in the phillipines that is very open to novice doula/midwife types and offers training. thinking about that and thinking about heading back toward the usa. personally, i want to go back to bali but dh was so lonely there. he won't go for it. i can understand. any suggestions? i am meeting with a LLL leader here and a doula just to talk birth and BF. there don't seem to be any midwives but the OBs do attend HB and waterbirths are popular in the hospitals. all of those things are very different from my state in the usa.

helen,
this pregnancy is kicking my butt, too. fainting? are you feeling any better? i really hope so. yesterday, i was having cramps while walking around (we walk A LOT) so i wanted to lay down for the evening. i need food more often but my tummy gets full so quickly. then, we have to go hunt for food, again it seems not two hours later.

spughy- any cool places to recommend? we loved the bird park and the science center! we walked around on the roof of the esplanade and loved that. we're eating lots of indian food!

amy- glad you are getting the funk smell out of the house. it's so great to be able to prep a house before you actually move into it! did you find healthy paint in your area? and, are you going to smudge? i will have to do that to my house whenever i get back into it.

DID- i am sure i will need some tandem nursing tips from you, anytime you want to share. what would it be called if you were to nurse three lovelies?










kaspirant-i want to see those pics. did you get your cell phone back? that is such a large class! do you have a TA or two?


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunter* 

DID- i am sure i will need some tandem nursing tips from you, anytime you want to share. what would it be called if you were to nurse three lovelies?










Haha I've seen it called triandem nursing. That sounds like an Olympic sport.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Here I was wondering why nobody'd posted on our thread for so long... duh, it's a new month now! I can't believe it's October already. But at the same time I have a pumpkin in my pantry, a pot roast on my stove and an apple pie in my oven so *something* must have clicked!

Gunter, the jungle reserve park in the centre of the island is a really fun place to go - although maybe not so much if you've been in a rural area prior to coming to Singapore. Coming from a city, I found it fascinating - the monkeys, the bugs, the SOUNDS of the bugs! Pretty cool. I also liked riding around on the monorail thingy. Unfortunately I was there on business so I didn't get a chance to look around much.

Helen - big







s. I know it's pointless to tell you to take it easy, but try ok? Part of the reason you might be finding this pregnancy hard is because rather than one or two kids to look after you've got 3! Plus your FIL. And your boys are further away in school than they have been, and so on.

The dog is looking at me like she'll STARVE to death if she doesn't get her dinner right now this second. I'm not feeling particularly charitable towards her at the moment (read my domestic goddess blog to know why) but I suppose I should feed her anyhow.

Any ideas why a toddler would find the concept of sandwiching cheese in pastry and rolling it out disturbing?







:


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My best friend is gone. She quit her job, moved out of state. But she never told me. I talked to her the very same day she turned in her resignation and she never told me. You know how I found out? The comments on her MySpace page said stuff like "Hope you guys make it there okay, let me know when you get there" and "I'll miss you but I know you're doing this to make your life better. I hope things turn out better for you guys out there." She hasn't answered her cellphone in 5 days. I've left messages on her MySpace and cellphone, with no reply.
So I asked Jim to look in the termination file and sure enough, there she is. Reasons were family, moving out of state. Submitted on the 28th. The last time I talked to her on the phone as she was driving home from work was that day. So she must have known she was leaving and she never even mentioned it!
I just don't understand how someone could call another person their best friend and then just up and move away without so much as a word about it.
And she was one of my bridesmaids and now my mom and dad are telling me I should ask my sister...Like I can just replace my best friend so easily.







I am heartbroken.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

DiD. So sorry. We did something vaguely similar, and some of my friends are still off with me now, even though we said goodbye.

Spughy, I have a stash of cookbooks next to the computer with suet pastry recipes for you. I'll get them typed up later. Being honest, though, I'm taking it easy and I still feel like shit.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Just subbing and popping into say, GOOD GOD, this is hard work. We are still laying the bamboo and trying to paint around it. Gunter, yes we are totally smudging, house blessing, and anything else good we can think of.

Back to the kneep pads. Oh and did I mention DH went back to work yesterday, so all of the home renovations are now the responsibility of me, my MIL, Brynn, and the handyman we hired to help with the floors. AWESOME.







(Not.)


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Hi all! I am so excited that it's October. I love this month. Fall, cooler weather, anticipating holidays, etc.

I promise to catch up on the news but first, have to ask something:
I've gotten mastitis. AGAIN. probably the 7th time since I had Finley.
It seems to be milder than usual. My fever is under control with Tylenol (101 now, though it's been hovering between normal and 101 for the past several hours). I have one bad spot on my left breast that hurts like hell. It's a bit red. I'm nursing as much as possible and massaging the area (ow!) and putting warm compresses on. I am in bed, resting, drinking a lot of fluids. Is there anything else I can do before/besides call Dr. for antibiotics? The dr/antibiotic route is kind of not an option right now (NO money, no doctor yet even, insurance problems, etc). Help!!!

Also, why did I get it? Could it be that Finley isn't nursing as much these days, or is going longer stretches without nursing?? I've been going these longer stretches for weeks, so it seemed odd that suddenly my body reacted. Could it be a combo of the longer stretches and stress this week?

Sorry for the long *me* vent.

DiD, I am so sorry about your friend! That is heartbreaking and awful. Are you going to talk to her about it (if she answers your calls?)

Helen, I hope you feel better and can rest! Sounds like you're having a rough week. Yuck. Hang in there. Hugs!

Amy, good luck with the house-work! Sounds like a lot!

Thanks all for reading and helping.

More soon.

PS--Spughy, I looked at the note you had sent me months ago re: mastitis, and am just hoping I can get away with no antibiotics.

PPS--If I HAVE to use antibiotics, I could probably pay for them tomorrow. But, I also have to present another scene to the big wig woman at ABC.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

kaspirant~ You look radiant! I think all of the photos are beautiful, so I don't have a vote for favourite









barcelona~ Ouch! It sounds like you're doing all of the right things. Extra vitamin C or Emergen-C could help, too. And check over on breastfeeding challenges, since they have tons of info about mastitis over there. Good luck with your meeting tomorrow, too.

DID~







I hope your wedding plans are okay









Helen~ Sending you lots of energy and second trimester energy vibes

Gunter~ Enjoy Singapore! I bet there is an amazing opportunity out there somewhere just waiting for you and your family.

Spughy~ No idea why the cheese and pastry is a problem, but I now have to *ask* all of the potatoes if it's okay for me to cut them. Apparently Mrs. Potato Head made quite an impression...

We have a nice weekend planned for both Canadian Thanksgiving and our 7th anniversary. Friday night we have a babysitter and are going to a reading to see some of dh's classmates (creative writing grad students) then to a Frank Black concert. Saturday we're hosting Thanksgiving harvest celebration meal with some friends. And Sunday seems earmarked for recovery and washing dishes, though Neela has requested a trip to the Raptor Center to see the hawks.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Barcelona, don't call the doctor. Antibiotics aren't usually indicated for non-infective mastitis. Call in sick, take a day in bed with Finlay, high dosages of zinc and vitamin C and crap TV. Oh, and take a pregnancy test, unless you're certain of where you are in your cycle









Mel, the weekend sounds fun







Have a great time!

Amy, if you can, get some cherry plum bach flower essence. Sooner or later cleaning someone else's crud is going to get on top of you, and it's good to have for when it does. (I hate cleaning so much that I put it in my spray bottles of vinegar and my washing up liquid). I still envy your beautiful new house though.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Mel and Helen! I appreciate your fast helpful responses. I'm going to stock up on some Vitamin C, and I would zinc, but we don't have it/can't go buy it. Maybe tomorrow I can and will! Helen...pregnancy test? How could this be related? Aah!

I'm relieved I can probably avoid the doctor.

We don't have cable, so instead of crap TV, I'm just playing around online. Don't know how long that'll last, though. I feel like the pointed rest is helping, though.

What would I do without you ladies? Thank you!







:

Mel, that is TOO cute about Neela needing you to ask the potatoes if you can cut them. !!! Sounds like a very fun weekend ahead. Enjoy!

I probably already mentioned this, but we're going to Canada Saturday through Wednesday for Canadian Thanksgiving. I'm looking forward to the dose of autumn and the meal and having my MIL play with Finley. Maybe DH and I will even get a wee date out of it.

And Kaspirant, I meant to also add that I love all the photos. You look beautiful! I can't pick out a favorite, either.

I'll keep you posted on how it goes tomorrow with big wig dragon lady.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

hey mamas,
ez has a bit of a fever right now so send us wellness vibes, would ya? i am having the hardest time getting connected with any of the birth community here. DH is so ready to leave. We may just be coming back to the states sooner than planned. I want to go back to the birth center in bali but he is not really up for it and i can totally understand why. it wouldn't be great right now, i know to go back for only a month and then have to leave again b/c of visa stuff. since we are thinking about coming back, we've talked about taking our time driving across the usa seeing the natl parks, hiking and hitting up veg restaurants along the way; we'd fly into seattle and drive to NC. perhaps a little MDC cross country visit to all you US mamas, as well?







how fun would that be?!







i can get my fall fix in, too and stop drooling over your posts about the weather and the pumpkins and the apples and the trees changing color.

barcelona- are you going to join the april DDC for us? woo hoo!







seriously, i do hope that you are on the mend. do you have a local LLL to call, maybe? sounds like you are doing everything that anyone else would suggest though. I LOVE october, too!!! We usually have a huge halloween party and chili cook off. last year, our fam dressed up as star wars; the year before i was a preggo britney spears and dh was k.fed. love it and miss it!

mel- happy anniversary!!! we went to the bird park here in singapore and ez loved it! there was one in bali but we didn't make it out to it. ez liked the emus and the eagles and the penguins are her fave. there is a pic on my blog of her hugging a penguin statue; she kissed it all over, too. maybe that's why she has a fever now, all those germs. anyway, where is the Raptor Center? if you want to PM me instead, i would love to know in case we can drive by it on our USA tour when we get back to the states. We're planning to fly into seattle and drive back to nc seeing lots of stuff along the way and eating tons of vegan delights.

amy- "anything else good we can think of"







that sounds awesome. i will be doing the same thing in a few months when we head back to our place. hope that your hard work is manageable with dh back to work now. thank god for MIL who help with our babes, eh?

DID- I am so sorry for your friend leaving w/o a word. some serious stuff must be going on and i bet you will know about it soon. she'll probably call back or e-mail you soon. had you all been drifting apart at all or do you think it's something with her family that's just too hard for her to talk about? whatever the situation, i hope that you will know what is up. when are you getting married; i should probably know this but was trying to think of it. don't let anyone pressure you to include people in your wedding that you don't want. not that i am any good about wedding advice b/c DH and i pretty much eloped. it wasn't a secret but we didn't want a big wedding b/c of all our family drama and b/c we were living across the country from each other, etc...we did have a big reception the week after we got back. we'd do things differently now if we were getting married but it's been over 9 years and we're happy being married. that's what it's all about anyway, right? loving life together...you two already do and will continue to regardless of which ladies are standing up on your day.









spughy- i read about that nature reserve! we may go to it or the zoo today. ez spiked a fever last night though and is pretty lethargic this morning so we're waiting it out. it's so freaking hot and humid here that we'd be okay waiting until the afternoon for outdoor walking. thanks for the tip!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Gunter, I hope Ez is feeling better soon.

Barcelona, I've seen a LOT of women recently who've had either mastitis or flu during their 2ww the cycle they got pregnant with the second (or in my case, fourth.) So, you know... it could be a possibility.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Helen, I would be completely *shocked* if I am pregnant...we were pretty careful this month...but I suppose it is possible. I should start my cycle this weekend, although it'll only be my 3rd PP period, so it could also come later.

Gunter, I hope little ez feels better by the time you're reading this! And I hope you and DH figure out what to do next. I'm sure whatever it is you, it's meant to be, and it'll be beautiful...If you do a cross-country trip, I guess we're not really on the way (LA), but would of course love to meet you all!!!

I'm a bit better...fever is down to 99.5, still sore, but have rested all day and done all that other good stuff. Hopefully I'll be well tomorrow, in time to do my scene, (which I'm not crazy about, and am a bit bummed about tonight, but will get over it), tomorrow for dragonlady big wig executive.
I'm not crazy about my scene, b/c I think my strength is in more natural, real acting, even if it is comedy...tapping into something human...and this scene is just like a sketch, an over the top, almost like an SNL sketch. They want something to really *bang* open or close the show with, and think this could be it. To give you an idea, by the end of the scene, I'm yelling "Take me, Sacred Beast!!!", to this guy, while he licks blood from a paper cut off my hand and growls like a lion.
I'm an actor, I can do it, fine, but it's not exactly me, or where I feel like I "shine", as an actor.

As I write it, though, I hope at least it gave some of you ladies a laugh.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

The reason I don't think anything serious happened with my friend is because it appears that all of her MySpace friends knew beforehand. I think if the reason she didn't tell me was because it was serious, no one else would have known either.
I think the true explanation is that we just weren't as good of friends as I thought.
Anyway, my sister read my blog post where I discussed my feelings on her replacing my friend and she flipped out, called our mom and dad and tattled on me and now my parents are giving me the silent treatment.
Great.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

barcelona - try getting Finley to nurse in fun and exciting new positions. That'll help clear the blockage. It might have happened if he was getting lazy on one boob and not nursing as thoroughly as he did before. And hot baths are always a good idea too









Mel - too cute about the potatoes! I don't know what the deal with the pastry was - it was like she was too attached to the cheese to see it covered up. She does love her cheese.

DiD - that's awful about your friend. I can imagine how you must feel.









Amy - good luck with the renos & cleaning. I'll be thinking of you!

My IL's are back and they took Rowan yesterday, so I got to the gym and stuff, which was nice.

The other day DH asked Rowan what she wanted to be when she grew up. She thought for a minute, then made "small" motions with her hands, scrunched up her face, and said "leeeetle tiiiiny baby". DH and I just cracked up. (She's seen a couple little tiny babies in the past while, hence the fascination.)

ETA: wrote most of that post last night and posted this morning so missed a bunch of stuff:

Gunter - I hope Ez gets better soon.

DiD - dude, don't post stuff about people who might read it on your blog!!! or if you must, do as a friend of mine did and use livejournal and set up filters. That works really well, you can post what you want about whoever and just not include them in the filter.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 

DiD - dude, don't post stuff about people who might read it on your blog!!!

Um. Duh. Even I should know that, but in my grief over my friend, I just plain forgot.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey, at least your sister READS your blog.

BTW- Lush? Try Temple of Truth bubble bars and whoosh shower jelly. And DON'T go to the forums.I'm warning you, seriously.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunter* 
mel- happy anniversary!!! we went to the bird park here in singapore and ez loved it! there was one in bali but we didn't make it out to it. ez liked the emus and the eagles and the penguins are her fave. there is a pic on my blog of her hugging a penguin statue; she kissed it all over, too. maybe that's why she has a fever now, all those germs. anyway, where is the Raptor Center? if you want to PM me instead, i would love to know in case we can drive by it on our USA tour when we get back to the states. We're planning to fly into seattle and drive back to nc seeing lots of stuff along the way and eating tons of vegan delights.

It's in Eugene Oregon. (Which is a mecca for vegan delights, too) They do raptor rescue and rehabilitation with attempts to release animals back in the wild, and only keep birds that can't be released. So there's no need to feel bad for birds in captivity. Here is there website. I hope that Ez is feeling better soon.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

argh! I hate it when I miss the new thread!

We're doing fine around here. Ellie's too funny: she's developing more of an attitude, and it cracks me up. She's trying out saying, "NO!!!" really loud to everyone, especially her big brother. She's talking in 3-4 word phrases now, which is really exciting. And - thankfully! - she doesn't seem to have any of the articulation issues Killy has, just this week I think two strangers have commented on how clearly she talks. She's also currently in love with footie pajamas at night, and wearing jeans during the day every day - if I put her in a dress, she'll usually go to her room sometime during the day and put jeans on under it. She looks adorable when she does that!

I put a child seat on my bicycle this morning and we took a quick bikeride this afternoon - I think Ellie liked it. But, my goodness, it certainly ups the intensity to add an extra 25 lbs hanging over the back wheel! I got a great workout! I was worried that she'd rebel against wearing her helmet the whole time, but she seemed fine with it. I always wear my helmet when biking, so I guess she just gets that its part of the experience.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey ladies! I just read and caught up with everyone but just have a moment to say hello! We spent the night in the new house last night which was exciting. It's still not totally done, but hey, we have a floor so that's all that matters!!







The bamboo looks gorgeous, so it was all worth it.

We're off to school but I'll try to catch up with everyone later today. Peace out!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
BTW- Lush? Try Temple of Truth bubble bars and whoosh shower jelly. And DON'T go to the forums.I'm warning you, seriously.

I'm not really a bath taker, like I'd have time even if I were. I love the Karma scent but my bar only lasted a couple of weeks. I am so bummed!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

I put photos of Rowan's and my trip on my facebook page. I don't think you have to be a member. Try this link and let me know if it works: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=4605&id=518027732


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

just a quick note before we go to canada in the morning
to let you all know that my mastitis is gone!!!
yay!!
it's the first time i've ever managed to keep it at bay
keep my fever from getting crazy high
and having to go on antibiotics.
so thanks for your suggestions and encouragement!
my clogged duct now just barely hurts, just barely.

i can't wait to get away.
i'm disappointed with the scene i am probably going to end up with
but it's not as bad as the over the top one i quoted.
i am trying to trust
and be positive and grateful.

amy, so exciting that you slept in your new house!
i love bamboo floors!
how very fun it must all feel, a new beginning, a new home.
how's it going with the school stuff?

q of c, ellie sounds adorable.
finley has also just started 3 and 4 words together.
i don't know how clear he is, though.
but it is so much fun to watch him talk!
i'm glad you don't have to worry about speech issues with her, though,
i am sure you are relieved.

spughy, i haven't had a chance to see the pictures yet, but can't wait!

if i don't get a chance to check til i get back,
happy thanksgiving to all you canadian ladies!
i'll be gladly sharing in the spirit this sunday,
over in the capitol.









happy autumn weekend to everyone else.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

I've been grossly nasty sick in bed and trying to catch up. When I get a chance I'll be back. Hopefully the antibiotics I don't want to take will kick this nasty infection out and I can get back to something like normal soon. I'm sick of not having energy to get out of bed!


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

right now i am NOT enjoying my Nov 05 boyo. god he is hard hard work adn im handeling it ALL wrong

hes hitting the Terrible Twos with venom!!

he does the same things over and over even tho he KNOWS not to (throwing toys down stairs, opening the wardrobe in his room and trying to climb in it, no it cant be moved no where to put it, he will not stop jumping on the older 2, he wont leave baby alone when shes feeding, he wont leave me alone when shes feeding, he yells at me the instant she crys and keeps on and on and on and on about "beebee ry bee bee ry" im like yes harrison i know shes crying but as im in middle of changing DD1's nappy baby will have to wait a sec ok.

he is so hard to calm, he wakes from his naps and will cry for an hour and no amout of hugging, cuddling, nappy change, cup of milk, snack toy, tv will calm him at all he just stops and starts again and it wears me down.

his speach is great i can understand him better than i understood DS1 at his age.

he was a high maint' baby too, cried loads, hated being put down at all but i was not into babywearing then and had added pressure of CPS breathing down my neck(SW came to my house at 9.30am a week befoer xmas 05 on a day i had had only 1 hours sleep, i had flu, i had been up out of bed maybe 30 mins and she told me my house was not clean/tidy enought for my kids and if it was not better in 3 days she wanted to get a police order to take the kids, DS2 was 4 weeks old. the house was FINE, its been worse since and better since im so so sooo glad i am on on HER case load anymore)
so that give u a idea of the pressure i was under when DS2 was a tiny baby, i was told my Health Visitor, SW to LEAVE HIM TO CRY while i did the hose work!! can we say abandoment, not meeting babys needs! christ i bet if id left him to cry they would have had me on "emotional neglect" FFS, oh im getting mad now remembering all that.

anyway DS2 he is lovely at times but when he is "naughty" oh its awfull

he hates kisses, hates hugs unless he wants one, my little huggy baby is gone!!!

i have been losing my temper a lot easier recentaly(in last week) maybe its cos im tired and under pressure to "get back to normal" ASAP (from MYSELF as well as outside influences) and get my house upto standard, which is pointless really as its all gonna get messed up in 4 weeks when we get a totaly refit of kitchen.

well im about done, i have forgotten what i was trying to say my memorys shot at the mo, so ill go and hope it makes some sort of sense

love andhugs to all the Nov 05 kids, Happy October

Kiz


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

well, its october. duh. i posted in the other thread







anyways, just stoping in to read posts.. we are at the library. its market day.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

we're safe in seattle. seriously jet lagged after a really crappy united airlines flight over 17 hours. anyone else not find them to be family friendly? they don't even provide seat belts for the toddlers on laps!!! but, beyond that, we had to beg for a bassinet or a bulkhead seat and were lied to about them not having either. so, at the last minuted we paid $260 to move up a class (there are four classes!) so we wouldn't be smashed in. still no room for a bassinet and five wide open seats in the bulkhead (they said there was no room there) and none of those people had kids (they told us two babes were already assigned to the bulkhead section). not a single UA staff was kind or helpful on our second leg; they were actually rude to us. wonder if they just don't like people to fly with kids? ez wasn't even grumpy or crying or anything. you all know we have flown a bunch in the last few months and airline staff have been so helpful, nice and even gone out of their way to accommodate us beyond anything we've even asked for. guess our expectations were inflated a bit b/c of that. sarah- i give you kudos for traveling w.o a partner. you are a stronger woman than me. it would be so challenging for me w.o dh! mad kudos, girl!

so, now we're just catching up on sleep and eating the best tasting food ever...just b/c it's familiar, really! we got to hang with dh's aunt and uncle last night and they are so funny. it's weird to be driving a car and even weirder to have ez in a car seat, again. we rode in cars some but never had a carseat.







: i know, i know. she sure was happier though. we walked to dh's family's condo last night and wow, it's chilly here! okay, it would be normal but having spent 5 months in summer warmth, it's quite the adjustment. foolishly, i still had on my made in bali thin pants. off to the thrift store tomorrow to get some more appropriate clothing!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Gunter glad you made it back ok! I was lucky to have very helpful airline staff - I should do the good word-of-mouth thing and say if you have to fly between Canada and the UK, MyTravel Airlines is great in terms of flight crew/ground crew - nothing but helpful people all the way there. Mind you, the thought of a bassinette never crossed my mind, I spend the majority of the flight over with Rowan asleep on top of me! I don't think they have bassinettes on those discount airlines. Anyway, if you feel you can stomach a day trip, Victoria is just a couple hours away via the Clipper, come visit us!

Kiz - BIG







mama. Sounds like you're going through a lot.

Not much new here... I was getting depressed at the thought of Thanksgiving at the IL's (yeah it's Thanksgiving here on Monday) - they don't GET it, we are surrounded by such wonderful harvest bounty here on the island and yet I know that probably not one single thing on the table there will be local or even organic (except the pumpkin pie that we're bringing)... so I decided to do a small "real" Thanksgiving here tomorrow night, with a local pasture-raised chicken, lots of good local veg, homemade bread, real wild cranberry sauce, and so on. And we've invited a nice lady whom DH befriended from the retirement home up the street. She invited Stirling over for dinner a couple times while I was away so I wanted to thank her by saving her from institutional Thanksgiving dinner.









must go make dinner now. DH has worked late every night this week and he's working today and tonight too








I hate the software industry and its stupid timelines, they're never realistic.

Oh and the link I posted won't work. Here's one that should: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...0&id=518027732


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

Welcome Stateside, Gunter!!
















Kiz

Kristina - feel better soon, mama! ~Healing vibes~

Sarah, I couldn't get in!







But I'd love to see pics!

Amy, glad it was worth it, can't wait to see some "after" pics. Hope it really feels like home soon.

flapjack, are you feeling better? No more fainting, now!

Happy Thanksgiving to you Canada mums!


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

Sarah, wonderful pictures!! What an amazing, beautiful little world traveler you have!
Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm so stressed about the wedding. It's coming up so soon and we are just not going to have enough money for everything. I lost the hearing for my unemployment benefits so I've lost $400 a month, and that's totally making our budget completely screwed. Plus we got behind on the rent, and the IRS is threatening to garnish Jim's wages if we don't pay $110 a month. We have four paychecks left until the wedding and three of them go to pay the rent, not to mention our other expenses like electricity, phone and groceries.

For Jim's and the boys' tuxes it'll be about $250. The cake is $200. I owe my florist $460, the officiant is $150, the alterations for my dress are going to be somewhere around $200 and we haven't even bought rings yet. Then there's the stuff like wedding party gifts, hair and makeup and ceremony and reception accessories like a guest book, toasting glasses and cake serving set.

I am so at a loss. There's nothing we can do to cut our monthly expenses because we've already cut everything down as far as we could from when we were struggling so badly before. I know my mom and dad are completely tapped from paying for the site rental, caterer, DJ and photographer.

It's just kind of snuck up on me when I thought I had so much time left. We've had to completely scrap the idea of going on any kind of honeymoon simply because it's completely out of the budget.

Man, this sucks. Maybe we should've just gone to the courthouse. Which is so not what I wanted. Blah.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Lydia, I know something of money issues. They suck. Does that help at all?







Seriously though, do you have any friends who can lend out something for Jim and the boys to wear? What about someone to make the cake? And flowers from a friend's garden? A friend to do the alterations on the dress? The cake and flowers may not be as professional looking as otherwise, but you know they'd be made/arranged by someone with lots of love for you. Hopefully you can think of somewhere to cut expenses and still be totally happy with your special day.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't know about someone to lend the boys something to wear, but we already are having a friend make the cake, for cost only she's not even charging us labor, the flowers I've already signed a contract and paid a deposit on and if I were to cancel I'd lose $400. My sister's friend is doing the alterations for about 1/3 of what David's Bridal was going to charge me.
We're going to buy cheap rings from Target, that'll help a little. But the rest of it, ugh.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Rather than rings from Target, take a look at silver instead of gold. My first wedding we got designer rings enscribed with "in memori futuri" for less than £50 for both of them, and they looked amazing. Of course, my lovely ex managed to lose his







. You could also always do a wishing tree instead of a gift book, and for a Christmas wedding that would be wonderful- send Gabriel out to find a big beautiful branch, bring it indoors to dry off for a few days and vacuum out any bugs and then set it in a bucket. Spray with glue and glitter (or paint, if your tastes go that way) and add some fairy lights, and then get the guests to write their wishes for you on luggage labels and tie them on. I did this with Alex's naming ceremony and we got the wishes out again for his first birthday







Total cost, if you have glitter lying around, is 4-5 packs of luggage labels and a big plantpot, which you can probably get from freecycle. I'd imagine someone on Freecycle will also have toasting glasses and a cake serving set (what the hell are these things anyhow, and why would you want them?)

I got Skye all the clothes in the world yesterday







I LOVE the nearly-new sales. Sharon, I'm doing much better, thanks. I came down with a cold so I think that's been why I've been feeling so yurk.

Gunter, glad you're safely back









Sarah, happy Thanksgiving!

Kiz


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Unfortunately I am sensitive to silver. It gives me hives. So it either has to be gold or an alternative metal like titanium or tungsten carbide.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Yikes. 10/7 and 3 pages long already, I hate starting out so behind!

I see that we have several new (or not so new) expectant mamas in the group- congrats to Gunter and Fern if I didn't say so last month!







:

I am excited to have a 2 yr old. The past few months I've been giving his age as 'almost 2' so I feel like I'm used to it already! He got his first big boy haircut today, and it's so weird to see him with such short hair, looking so butch! What an awesome kid he is.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I don't know about someone to lend the boys something to wear

What about asking on the big Portland thread? If I had a tux in Winter's size I'd totally lend it to you.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

We were on page 3...eek!

School hasn't settled down. I can't remember if I mentioned that I got my phone back from the *bleepity* student who took it.

I hope everything works out for ya DiD....I know for us the wedding was perfect even with all the imperfections! I'm sure yours will be as well.

we had our big u/s yesterday...It was fun and exciting! I love listening to the heart beating. She is perfect in every way of course...DS is gonna have a baby sister...


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yay! A girl!!!!!







I saw the physio this morning and she put my bottom back together for me, that's far more exciting than our ultrasound was


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Congrats Alicia! That's great!

DiD,







. I don't have any real advice, just echoing the "cut what you can" bit and also, no matter what you do or don't do, what matters is the pledge that you and Jim are making to each other, and the rest of your lives ahead of you, not the suits your boys wear or the flowers or even the rings - they are just symbols of the reality, not the reality itself.

I'm exhausted. DH has been working late every night for the past week and every day this past weekend. We've only seen him for an hour or so in the evenings and for dinner last night. Traveling alone with a child is one thing, but keeping a house tidy, 3 people and a dog fed and exercised, grocery shopping, playgroups... and Rowan's been sleepy really crappily lately. Not waking up much, just tossing and turning and glomming onto me.







I have no energy and I would trade next week's food budget *happily* for four hours straight of sleep.

But, I have discovered that it is feasible for me to pop down to Port Angeles to pick up some raw milk, which is cheering me up slightly. It should help a bit with Rowan's chronic poo problems, and DH's eczema. Plus it means a fun little day trip every two weeks, no car necessary since the ferry is within walking distance of our house and the shops that sell good milk there are within a few blocks of the ferry dock. So I think we'll head down there on Sat.

ETA: Helen you posted at the same time - in my sleep deprived state, the picture of your bottom being put back together made me giggle a lot.







thank you. (And I'm glad you're feeling better!)


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm feeling much better







I spent the day out at Lower Shaw Farm, drinking chamomile tea and eating twenty different kinds of cake and watching my amazing incredible invincible daughter play with the playdough and the nourishing toys and chase hens and ducks and duck-hens and it feels like life might just be bearable.








I hope you get some sleep soon, Sarah. I'm glad you found a source of raw milk, too


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey all. Just popping in to day hello in between coats of paint. I've been reading along and thinking about you, and really I can only say:

Would y'all get over here and help me finish painting, already? And can someone please figure out why my dryer isn't working???









For reals though, I had to go to the laundromat this morning, which I haven't done since college. Brynn enjoyed it though!

And we've finally gotten a cold front so it feels like FALL! YAY!! Cider anyone?


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Congrats, Alicia!!!

Amy~ I wish we could come over for a fall painting and cider party!

DID~ Good luck with the wedding on a budget. May you find many, many meaningful "borrowed" things that invoke wonderful love and community into your wedding ceremony.

I had the sudden realization today that we are well on our way to being out of diapers. I peeked in the diaper bin, and noticed that it was barely full. I asked DH, and neither of us had changed a diaper since Sunday morning, except the nighttime diaper. So we were off to buy underpants this morning. I also want to get a small potty for the trunk of the car, since the only public washroom Neela will use right now is at the library. Today we lugged the big one along, and took it into the bathroom at the coffee shop where we were meeting friends.


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

Mel,







at your siggy quote! I love it! And yay for Neela, clever girl!

Amy, I think we got the same cold front - from 90 on Sunday (poor marathoners!) to 50's today! I am actually drinking cider right now (not hard cider, flapjack! Tho I love that too) that I doctored up with cinnamon and whole cloves and nuked it and it is delish!! Sorry 'bout your dryer, hope you don't have to spend too much time at the laundromat, I think Brynn would lose interest pretty soon.

Helen, glad you're feeling better; the farm sounds (and looks, from your blog) just lovely. From the asthma thread, I am so glad that the Singulair helped Isaac so much - I know his asthma has really been awful for you to deal with. Here's hoping you never have to run him to the hospital again with an attack!

spughy, I hope you can get some sleep soon - it sounds very rough for you right now.









Awaken,







: It is amazing to see them as such big boys and girls, isn't it?

DiD, I am sorry you have such stress, for such a happy event. I hope you can find ways to make happen the parts that matter to you, and that things improve financially.

kaspirant, I can't remember if I ever actually responded, but your pics are soooo beautiful! I couldn't possibly choose.... You are just glowing - I don't think you look big, just lovely. I really think that after one pg, your belly just pops right out again, say, right after conception....At least mine seemed to!


----------



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey all! Not much time to post but I just wanted to say hiya! Things are busy here but good, good, good! I have actually been a bit busy with photography...whoo hoo. I really do have a goal to only have to shoot (with no other job) one day. What a beautiful day that will be, eh?

Love y'all and I'll post more later.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I think I'm starting to get things figured out for the wedding budget. Some super nice people have donated a few things that really made the difference in how much I was stressing.
Now if I can just find someone to donate the rest of my florist fees







: That one's killing me but oh my gosh, the flowers are amazing and beautiful.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Just popping on to say HI from Canada!
We extended our trip and won't be back home til Saturday.
It's nice to rest and be cold and feel the rain and see the colorful leaves and drink cider! Finley is loving being in nature and seeing REAL horses and cows. He is talking so much more, too, which is exciting.
Last night he had a fever, poor little guy...not sure why that happened. He nursed all night, tossed and turned quite a bit, but he woke up fine this morning. Phew!

Alicia, CONGRATULATIONS!!! Jacob will be the sweetest big brother, and how fun to have a better idea of who is growing inside you







A little girl!!!

Amy, wish I could come help paint, too, and drink cider with you...Hope it all comes together soon.

DiD, I'm so glad you are finding some relief and help with money. And like spughy said, try to remember what it is all about. I know how hard it can be. We had our kinks, too, largely due to money, and largely due to family crap, but it came down to our vows...oh, what a beautiful moment!

And Spughy, Oh, I hope you can sleep soon! That is so hard! And yay for raw milk. Do you mind sharing with me (and anyone else who knows) the benefits of raw milk? I only recently learned about it (I am really still learning so much about natural food and natural family living).

More soon!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gingerstar* 
Mel,







at your siggy quote! I love it!

Can you tell we were having a "no" day around here? This was Neela's response to my DH's exasperation







Your cider sounds wonderful.

barcelona~ I'm glad finley is doing better. Enjoy the rest of your extended thanksgiving holiday.

SoulJourney~ I just checked out the link to your photos, and it looks like you're business is doing well!

I would write more, but I've already been interrupted half a dozen times to admire drawings. So I'm off to view the great big enormous castle with a my name it in (because I asked if I could live in it) and a kite high in the sky over it....


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

congrats on the baby girl alicia!!! im secretly hoping for a girl too..and im pretty sure it is.. but im going to find out at my US (whenever it happens)

just have a second.

hi everyone!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

hey mamas,

as much as i miss catching up with you all, at least i have a great reason for not being online as much. we bought a vanagon and camped in the forest at mt. rainer national park. it's soooo fabulous. if i can handle this preggo, i am sure to have a great time with more room...wait, there will be an actual babe by my side. okay, nevermind about there being more space to sleep. but, at least i won't have to pee every hour in the cold outside by then!

love you all!

i want to add victoria to our trip and come see you! we have friends in belligham and haven't met their babe, yet so we may try to do that this weekend. maybe on the way up or back; i will pm you when our plans are more firm. are you around through the weekend and monday?

may go up to whistler to visit friends, as well. they have two babes we haven't met. anyone up that way who wants to meet us? fern, aren't you near vancouver? if so, i would love to hang with you and your fam!

hugs, mamas!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Gunter I will be in Port Angeles on Saturday (between 12 and 2!) - could you be there then possibly? Otherwise we will be home the rest of the weekend 









Fern moved to the interior but I think she's in Van fairly regularly for midwife appts.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi all, happy october!!! I'm freezing and it's only around 52 today. I've been busy, busy, busy IRL now that I'm feeling next to no morning sickness. Finally. I've been having some bad mama issues these past few days actually. I feel like I have NO patience left. Good news is that the preschool that Willem was on the wait list for just had an opening open up. So hopefully that will give him a couple mornings a week away and on his own and give Gabriel a little peace in the house.
Willem decided he wants to be the tin man from the wizard of oz but I'm a little intimidated by the pattern so I've been working on Gabriel's lion costume. Gotta get on these things because I feel like I"m running out of time.

Oh, and I wanted to bring up *the birthday swap*. I meant to start it earlier but I've been unplugged these past couple weeks. Too busy to get online. Do we need to start a thread in the swap forum? Or do we do it here? And does anyone know if we need to get it officially approved? I suppose I could look these things up but I've really been limiting my time online lately so if anyone knows off the bat LMK...
If we did it here, do we want to do an ISO type list or just swap names and be surprised?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

To run a swap here, it needs to be in the swap forum, but I can't think of anyone who posts on here who doesn't have TP privileges anyhow????? If you're too busy, I can do it- Feb's 2nd tri swap is all wrapped up now- but LMK. You need to have participated in four swaps on MDC and not be organising any other swaps atm, and the only other requirement is proof of shipping (like a DC number or a receipt) for participants.







Sorry about your bad mama issues, and yay for playgroups! Have you considered the time-honoured tactic of wrapping a cardboard box in aluminium foil to make a tin man outfit???


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't have TP access....


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Gunter I will be in Port Angeles on Saturday (between 12 and 2!) - could you be there then possibly? Otherwise we will be home the rest of the weekend









Fern moved to the interior but I think she's in Van fairly regularly for midwife appts.

hey sarah,
oh, i would have loved to come out there but we're hanging in bellingham today and tomorrow, i think. do you think we'd need a car or would public transport suffice? we want to get up to whistler, too so that may happen at the beginning of the week. i am so stoked to meet you all IRL!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

I've never done a swap here (except the illegal bead swap), only on the yahoo group. But after I double checked my TP priviledges, I spent waay too long browsing and may start swapping as my new hobby









I think I've posted here before about my non-commital to either vagina or vulva as language for Neela. I know that vagina isn't technically correct, but it's what I grew up with and my main preference. But I have a good friend with a dd the same age who is being more correct and using vulva, so somehow Neela has been exposed to both words...with some confusion. Our conversation last night after the bath.

N: What's this?
M: It's your vagina.
N: It's my vagina. Do you have a vulva?
M: (realizing her confusion) Yes, and so do you. Your vulva is this part on the outside. And your vagina is that hole there.
N: NO! I have a vagina! When I get bigger I'll have a vulva!
M: Well... you actually have a vulva now. You have had a vulva *and* a vagina ever since you were born and were a little baby.
N: When I get bigger I'll get a vulva!
M: ummm... How?
N: Someone will come and put a vulva on my bottom

I then become a less cool mama at this point, and start giggling. She insists some more and we drop the conversation. I asked but never did figure out who "someone" is. Maybe the puberty fairy


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

up the puberty fairy!
Mel, Neela is cracking me up! No wonder you have to giggle - I'm surprised she doesn't have you just laughing out loud all day! Oh, my.....
I'm afraid the puberty fairy has visited my eldest, and trying to get this child to wear a bra is driving me crazy! Even the seamless, stretchy, not-a-bra, I keep having to send her back in her room to put one on. She has actual breast buds, and she really needs to wear one....I know I shouldn't talk about this on our toddler thread, sorry!
I need to just have some chocolate and go to sleep, actually, I've been biting heads off all across the Toddler board...


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh, Mel, that's priceless. Make sure you keep a record of that for when the puberty fairy really DOES hit.









We had a really exciting day today. We went on a ferry boat ride (through lots of fog!) and bought real milk, then we went to a crab festival and saw crabs in buckets, and a BIIIIG bunny (the Annie's Naturals mascot - Rowan was just in awe, SO thrilled with the bunny... I thought she'd be frightened but she went right up to it and whoever was inside the bunny outfit was fantastic because he/she somehow recognized that Rowan wasn't the huggy/touchy type and just held out its hands, which Rowan patted somewhat reverentially..) and then we took the ferry boat back home. I'm thrilled to get real milk, and Rowan actually drank it cold from her sippy cup - she's never consented to cold milk before. She was *very* tired when we got home though because she refused to even think about a nap on the ferry and it was 4 when we got back home, and she cried the whole way home from the ferry dock (fortunately only a 10 min walk.)







But that aside, it was a really fun day. I'm still kind of overwhelmed with what a good traveler Rowan is. I forgot to bring ANY books or toys at all, but she entertained herself beautifully. She played a lot of pretend-type games, giving me a kiss and going to work then coming back 20 seconds later saying "I'm home!"... picking "mushrooms" and finding eggs all over the place, then slicing up or eating them... she spent a good 20 minutes happily just jumping off a chair, too. She's a lot of fun.

Ok gotta go get her ready for bed. Gunter, I'll PM you in a bit with public transit directions.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

: Sarah and Rowan. Bless her. I'm never going to look at butter in the same way after meeting your daughter though, but I'm glad you got your raw milk.

Sharon, continuing the thread hijack, with my kid I'd let her do without a bra until she was ready to say "yup, I've got boobies, I want to wear a bra."


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks, Helen - with an NT child I would (will?) probably do the same, but my DD (seems to be on the autism spectrum, we are waiting for diagnosis) is very sensitive to clothes, (actually all sensory stuff, noises, smells, etc...)anything that doesn't feel just right... And last year at this time I had people mentioning it to me, that she needed a bra, and the school secretary and I were discussing it (early development) and she said that there have been situations where she had to take a girl aside and tell her that she might want to talk to her mom about a bra, due to development, and I know that my DD would just die of embarrassment if that happened to her. I mean, she has little breasts that bounce when she moves, it really is time, she just hates the feeling of the bra itself. I found the least bra-like of bras, more just stretchy fabric, seamless, with elastic straps, and she still hates it.... I can understand, but I know how kids can be, so I really think it is best for her to wear it. Apparently her thyroid being out of whack (technical term?) affected her pituitary gland, and her prolactin was out of whack too, so she is undergoing puberty already.... Poor thing, she really doesn't need this, she has enough battles ahead of her. It is hard to watch, and hard to know what is best sometimes.
Sorry if I am scaring all you moms of just a toddler, didn't mean to bring puberty into your life prematurely!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Poor lass. It sounds like she has enough to deal with without being an early developer. Big







to her- and you too. I'm such a klutz, I'd forgotten your DD was so close in age to Alex.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gingerstar* 
Thanks, Helen - with an NT child I would (will?) probably do the same, but my DD (seems to be on the autism spectrum, we are waiting for diagnosis) is very sensitive to clothes, (actually all sensory stuff, noises, smells, etc...)anything that doesn't feel just right... And last year at this time I had people mentioning it to me, that she needed a bra, and the school secretary and I were discussing it (early development) and she said that there have been situations where she had to take a girl aside and tell her that she might want to talk to her mom about a bra, due to development, and I know that my DD would just die of embarrassment if that happened to her. I mean, she has little breasts that bounce when she moves, it really is time, she just hates the feeling of the bra itself. I found the least bra-like of bras, more just stretchy fabric, seamless, with elastic straps, and she still hates it.... I can understand, but I know how kids can be, so I really think it is best for her to wear it. Apparently her thyroid being out of whack (technical term?) affected her pituitary gland, and her prolactin was out of whack too, so she is undergoing puberty already.... Poor thing, she really doesn't need this, she has enough battles ahead of her. It is hard to watch, and hard to know what is best sometimes.
Sorry if I am scaring all you moms of just a toddler, didn't mean to bring puberty into your life prematurely!!

Could she wear sort of a tank top/undershirt thing under clothes that would be both a little tight but stretchy (like mostly cotton with 2 or 3% spandex for some stretch)sort of hold things in and flatten them out and give a little more coverage? That used to work for me until my breasts got significantly bigger due to pregnancy/weight gain. I am sort of like that, actually, in terms of being really irritated by clothing, bras drive me crazy, if there is a tag in my clothes it will just bother me till I remove it, my feet are really sensitive to shoes, and I can't stand the feeling of a lot of fabrics against my skin. Wool makes me itch, acrylic often just gives me the willies. I usually just wear cotton, and only now wear a bra consistently because the discomfort of the embarassment of my radically uneven boobs hanging down to my knees status post-child is greater than the discomfort of a decent nursing bra.

Well, at least the puberty fairy didn't saddle her with an additional vulva!!


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

Helen - you are not a klutz! I don't expect you to remember my children's wierd ways, much less their ages, and for just about any other child, your advice would be spot on!

Kavita -





















: although since I no longer bathe her I can't be certain about that.... I feel sure she would let me know!
Good idea about the tanks, I will check into it, see if she might find it more comfortable.

Any more ideas on how to run a swap to include both parts of our DDC? Can we do it thru the TP and bring DiD and our yahoo moms like Erica and PicnicBear in by email?


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelW* 
N: What's this?
M: It's your vagina.
N: It's my vagina. Do you have a vulva?
M: (realizing her confusion) Yes, and so do you. Your vulva is this part on the outside. And your vagina is that hole there.
N: NO! I have a vagina! When I get bigger I'll have a vulva!
M: Well... you actually have a vulva now. You have had a vulva *and* a vagina ever since you were born and were a little baby.
N: When I get bigger I'll get a vulva!
M: ummm... How?
N: Someone will come and put a vulva on my bottom

I then become a less cool mama at this point, and start giggling. She insists some more and we drop the conversation. I asked but never did figure out who "someone" is. Maybe the puberty fairy

















OMG, this is hilarious - you should definately write this down and keep it to show her when she is older!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gingerstar* 
Any more ideas on how to run a swap to include both parts of our DDC? Can we do it thru the TP and bring DiD and our yahoo moms like Erica and PicnicBear in by email?

I would think that if a swap organizer were totally awesome they could do something like this. I'd offer to organize but I never have before and I'm scared I'd screw it up







:


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Sara~ Your day with Rowan sounds wonderful!

Gingerstar~ I was going to suggest the same thing as Kavita. Before my pregnancy I didn't consistenly wear a bra, either. In the winter under extra layers I rarely did, and saved them for thin shirts and summertime, mostly for nipple coverage. So a tank or even a snug t-shirt might do... Good luck!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, Erica still has TP access, I think. If you give me until Wednesday, I can run an off-Yahoo, off-TP, off-everywhere superduper secret swap what nobody on the planet ever knows about (and get Monique to help me) It's 3 minutes to bed here, and tomorrow is going to be insane, but Wednesday will be the day of "thank God that's over." It will be done by google spreadsheet, and anyone who doesn't post a wish list will be named and shamed and flamed and hamed and anything else that rhymes. (Blame February...)
Tomorrow's schedule:
8.45 Drop boys at school (by bus.)
9.15 Midwife appointment, 35 minute journey away.
10.30 Lady from the council comes to inspect central heating.
10-1 Clean old, beloved, tired, exhausted, filthy car. Mourn her passing.
2pm Committee meeting for toddler group
3.30 Get boys.
4.30 Clean car some more.
6pm Sell car
Plus three meals in the midst of all the clutter. I can't do it







:

On the bright side, Skye is potty-learnt, to the point where she started undressing herself outside school because she fancied a poo







: Bless her little cotton socks. Now what do I do with all the nappies I bought, expecting to have two in nappies at once???? We had three weeks of her exploring the power of the word "wee" and then - bam- dry. It's freaky, it really is. I heard rumours that it was possible for children to get it before their second birthday, but I assumed that was on a par with the myth of four-hour-feeds and sleeping through the night.
Sharon- I SO should have known that. I always have a soft spot for Gabriel because he's the same age as Alex, Ella should be in that club too....







:


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Well, Erica still has TP access, I think. If you give me until Wednesday, I can run an off-Yahoo, off-TP, off-everywhere superduper secret swap what nobody on the planet ever knows about (and get Monique to help me) It's 3 minutes to bed here, and tomorrow is going to be insane, but Wednesday will be the day of "thank God that's over." It will be done by google spreadsheet, and anyone who doesn't post a wish list will be named and shamed and flamed and hamed and anything else that rhymes. (Blame February...)

I tried to access the google spreadsheet a couple of times, but was always booted off because of mac-type issues. I don't think there are any mac browsers that can access google spreadsheets, unless they've fixed this glitch (it was a few months ago). But I have PC access at work, so guess I could do it there









And congrats to Skye!!!


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Drive-by posting here: If you used a doula at your hospital birth, please PM me with your e-mail address.

Puh-lease?

Thanks!


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

Big hugs and wishes for a smooth day tomorrow, Helen!
I love the Superduper-Secret Google Sheet Swap!







very spy v. spy.....
And congrats to your clever Skye!! (







: to her undressing, ready for her poo!) First Neela, now Skye... they really are growing up fast!

And thanks, Mel!


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi, mamas! MDC is urging me to post, too, and while I'm procrastinating from writing the last of my evaluations for beginning-of-year, parent-teacher-student conferences, I thought I'd say hello!

The closest we got to potty learning was today when, bare bottomed for more awareness, Woody ran up to me, leaned on my leg looking at me intently, and said, "Mama!," Then turned around to show me the poop he'd just that instant plopped out. We're getting there, slowly and messily, but getting there!

And can I brag here? My almost two year old can throw a beanbag across the room and hit a middle schooler on the head with dead aim. Let me brag on my students, too: they invariably laugh and take it in stride, and often demonstrate cat-like reflexes in ducking said heaves. One day I think I shall write a book about our adventures in multi-age education.

Thinking of y'all,

Teresa


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Teresa. He's getting all of the perks of having older siblings and none of the disadvantages. Has anyone taught him to armpit fart yet?


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

I know not what this "google spreadsheet" thing is, but it sounds all fun.

Teresa, that's hilarious. Rowan's got a pretty good throwing arm too - she can keep the dog entertained with a ball for some time - but her real talent is hopping. Ever since she started walking she's been able to do pretty incredible two-footed hops. Now she can hop at least a metre in one go. Other moms at playgroup look at her like she's some kind of a freak when she hops across the playground outside (it's sort of sproingy rubber underfoot so she gets a bit of help).

She can count to three now and from seven to ten. Sometimes 1-3 get a bit muddled ("one three two jump!!!") but it's very cute.

So our raw milk experiment seems to be successful so far. She's pooped every day at least once and yesterday seemed much more comfortable doing it. And, in an unlooked-for benefit (which may just be random, you never know) for the last two nights she's slept like a little log.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Please go post to my poll, huh?Gah. Grrr. Irked. Throw things homicidally. Yup, it's another bad day chez chaos...


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Helen, I'm so sorry you're having such a chaotic day again. Hang in there! Soon, it'll pass and you can make chocolate pudding again. And that is amazing about Skye being potty learnt! Hooray for her! And I clicked on your link, but it didn't work. Can you post it again?

and Hooray for Neela!

We are not even close...but that is okay...

Sarah, Rowan sounds just ADORABLE! I love imagining her hopping around. How precious. I'm glad the raw milk helped. I got some too yesterday and am hoping for some positive results in our health.

I was unusually domestic last night and made a delicious Thai soup and some apple/pear/rasberry crisp. It was so fun. I wish I had more time, motivation, and focus to be this domestic every day (as many of you are!). I am working on it. And the best part is that it was actually tasty...so often I mess it up.

Off to help my little lad! More soon.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Sooo...I'm sending beads out soon.







:

I just got MamaFern's in the mail this last week...no clue what took so long for them to get here after she sent them. I'm meeting up with barcelona to pick hers up because I refused to allow her to mail them to me when it's been WAY too long since we've played. I'm sorry...a bit selfish on my part







We are planning that meet-up and I'll go home from it and finish up the packaging up the beads and send them off!!

Many apologies for the months this has taken. What a crazy time it's been for me...never would have thought so many things would go crazy when I attempted to do something like this....but we do have some beautiful beads!!









School is going from bad to worse. It's exhausting and I'm losing my desire to even try to make a difference. I keep trying to see my son sitting in my classroom needing my love and attention...but these kids are sooo needy...and there are sooooo many of them. I just feel hammered too thin to do an adequate job loving them let alone teaching them anything...not to mention the ridiculous demands from administration...







: We are researching our big move and are pretty sure we've narrowed it down to 2 communities in Colorado. We are planning on moving in June *babe will be 3 months old yikes* and at that time I am hoping a career switch if not to full time SAHM than to daycare at home instead of classroom teaching. It will depend on the finanaces.

Jacob is not nearly potty learnt...but well on his way. We have very few dirty dipes nowadays and the pee seems to be OUT OF CONTROL...he's told me twice last night he needed to pee and we got it on the potty...but then proceeded to within minutes water the carpet in various parts of the house after he *finished* on the potty. I know we will get there...but I'm running out of carpet cleaner.









Baby Leah is kicking and growing. I am almost 20 weeks half-way (ish). In 10 weeks I'll be more pregnant than I've ever been standing up if I can stay off bedrest this time. 29 weeks is when my water broke with Jacob...I'm looking forward to the misery that comes with being big and still walking around/attempting to function as a person. I'm hoping for an over-due babe this time around because preemie and the NICU was soooo horrible...I'm praying I don't have to do that again.

DH and I are doing so amazing!! I am so lucky and blessed. I just had to throw that in there...he's such a great dadi and a most wonderful husband.

Okay enough book writing...back to test writing


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm running the Holiday Helper this year, so if any of you have gently used items, or any WAHMs or crafty mamas have anything handmade to offer families in need, please PM me!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=771211


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Barcelona, I'm sorry, I haven't forgotten about the recipe, honest. TBH, though, that one tends to be more the boys than me. You'll see, I'll type it after the school run.







Kaspirant. Nil carborundum desperandii, huh?
Wow, DiD. When do you SLEEP?????

Oh, my dilemma. My new midwife gave me a hard time yesterday because I refused to provide a clean-catch msu for lab analysis for silent UTIs and GBS. Literally, twenty minutes of being made to justify my decision again, and again, and again, and again, and again..... am I being unreasonable on this?


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi all. Just a little insomnia post here!

The house is finally starting to come together, and I'm having more happy than depressed thoughts about it - finally.







I guess my perfectionist tendencies don't make things easier though; we painted the living room (which includes a stairway to the basement, and vaulted ceilings) - which took two coats - and then realized that we didn't really love the color *and* it clashed terribly with the couch and loveseat that we just bought from some friends, so rather than give the couches back, I decided to paint the entire living room over again! I will say the I absolutely love it now, and it looks fantastic with the couches.









We finally have most of our clothes out of boxes, which is a big help! The dryer is working (yay!), and we have all of our kitchen appliances. It's starting to feel like a home. *Head's up SoulJourney, Spiritmomma and Kavita*: I think we're having a housewarming on November 4th, which is also Jason's birthday, so I'll be emailing y'all with details.

In other news, Brynn has been sleeping in our bed since we moved here, and I have to say that she has regressed to the miserable sleep habits of our pre-crib era. It's gotten *really* bad the past few nights, and there is really nothing to blame it on. I'm ready to try to transition her back to her own room but I know it wouldn't fly at this point. And yes, we've tried her mattress next to our bed (that's actually how we started out when we moved in to the house) and it's just gotten worse and worse over the past two weeks to the point that she will not sleep unless she's holding onto me for dear life. And she's so restless, thrashing about all night long. It's just fricking miserable. I think that all of her anxiety about moving is just manifesting in this area; she has not wanted to be separated from me for a moment lately, even if Daddy is the alternative. I just keep hoping as we get more settled in, this will pass. I have to tell you, I'm ready for some peaceful sleep. Maybe I need to try raw milk! How's Neela's sleep going, *Mel*?

*Gunter*, glad you made it back safely to the US! How is your nursing situation going?

All of you pregnant Mamas, I just love hearing about your growing belly beans. It's so exciting to get to live through all of you and NOT have the actual aches and pains associated with being pregnant.







It's making me have fond memories of Brynn's first kicks, our ultrasound, etc. Speaking of which, *Fern*, have you had yours yet?

And I love reading about all of the amazing brilliant funny November babies. What a wonderful group of kids we've got!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Amy. Sorry your nights are so hard at the moment.

Ladies, I opened a blog for the birthday swap: http://superdupersecretspy.blogspot.com/

As far as I know, everyone can read blogger? If you don't run a blog of your own or you want to be added as an author, lmk.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Oh, my dilemma. My new midwife gave me a hard time yesterday because I refused to provide a clean-catch msu for lab analysis for silent UTIs and GBS. Literally, twenty minutes of being made to justify my decision again, and again, and again, and again, and again..... am *I being unreasonable on this*?

I don't think so. . . but I didn't have any testing done at all with my MW. Now, when we took Keagan to his first Dr appt we had the doc down our backs about vaccines (specifically, our decision to not vaccinate). That whole justification thing. . . no fun at all.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Wow, DiD. When do you SLEEP?????

Oh, my dilemma. My new midwife gave me a hard time yesterday because I refused to provide a clean-catch msu for lab analysis for silent UTIs and GBS. Literally, twenty minutes of being made to justify my decision again, and again, and again, and again, and again..... am I being unreasonable on this?

I sleep just fine. From 2am to 7am every night. It's great.








:

And I absolutely do not think you should be coerced into any testing you do not wish to have done. If anyone is being unreasonable, it's your midwife. Can you switch providers?


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Oh, my dilemma. My new midwife gave me a hard time yesterday because I refused to provide a clean-catch msu for lab analysis for silent UTIs and GBS. Literally, twenty minutes of being made to justify my decision again, and again, and again, and again, and again..... am I being unreasonable on this?

Sorry, I read your poll but didn't get the chance to reply for toddlerish reasons. But you're not being unreasonable. SHE should be justifying her reasons for recommending it, giving pros/cons, options, etc. Then you get to make the decision. Informed choice and all...

Sarah, I noticed Rowan's talent for hopping when we visited. Neela can't jump yet- she tries, and does the knee bend part, but hasn't figured out how to get air. White girls can't jump, I guess.

Kaspirant~ Congrats on 20 weeks! I can't believe you're already that far along!

And Amy, sleep is okay at the moment. Most nights Neela is on her own until 3ish, then crawls in with us for varying amounts of nursing till morning. Except the nights when she's also up at midnight. And as I type I hear her awake, so I guess tonight it's midnight.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow, limiting my computer time gets me more behind than ever before!!! Thanks Helen for taking over the swap. I'm still trying to figure out what's going on with the new ddc's swap that I'm supposed to be in charge of. It got moved and now a lot of members who want to participate can't because it's in the swap forum.
My news is basically pregnant brain news. I am so forgetful!!! It's amazing I remember where I live and what my name is most days! This is really throwing me for a loop.
I posted this story in the new ddc but yesterday was the first day that I was officially violated as a pregnant woman! I hate feeling like this!!!!!!!
So I got a knock at the door last night and couldn't look out the peephole because, silly me, I put my autumn dried foliage arrangement right outside it on the door (like, on a wreath holder)
. It was some man and woman asking for donations for an autistic girls football team. He did all the talking and was the type that would probably walk in the house if the baby gate wasn't on and yet he stood so close I could smell his breath (ewww). First thing he said, like immediately after I opened the door was congrats on the new baby. I should have made him feel bad by saying I wasn't pregnant but thanks for making me feel bad (just because I hate it when total strangers try to be familiar. Anyway, I felt a few bucks were in order so I gave him a five and he wished me well and I turned to close the door and it was like he shot his hand out and put his hand on my belly while saying "God bless" etc etc. It's not what he said but the fact that he touched me. I was so stunned I just couldn't say anything. I couldn't even move. What is wrong with me??? I'm usually so confrontational if anyone (stranger-wise) invades MY personal space. I teach my kids to defend their personal space too... WTH??? I feel so dirty and disgusting now for just standing there like a deer in headlights! I kept looking at the woman hoping she would say something. And he kept saying he could feel the baby move. He finally turned to leave and then started asking me about if I had my babies naturally and if it hurt and if I sweat. I stammered out some reply, I don't even remember what.
Why does pregnancy make me so dumbfounded. Any other time I would have arched my brows, put my hands on my hips, shook my head and said, don't you touch me. But no, I had to be all nice and say nothing!

On a happier note, I got Gabriel's lion costume finished last night while dh went out with a patient and her g-friend for the local beer society tasting. I'm starting Willem's today!!!


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

Monique! What a creep! I really know what you mean about freezing, not saying what you should in a situation like that - I think it is such a shock that someone would be so rude!


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelW* 
Sarah, I noticed Rowan's talent for hopping when we visited. Neela can't jump yet- she tries, and does the knee bend part, but hasn't figured out how to get air. *White girls can't jump, I guess.*


















Monique- people I'd never met before or knew VERY minimally would touch my belly while I was pregnant. Inside I'd always cringe and feel gross about it but never got up my nerve enough to actually say anything, but ick.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I never get that. Monique, you need to eat more before you have the next one- I've found that flabby bumps get much less stroking


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

its a *girl!

*yay! im so happy. i was pretty sure, but it was kinda fun finding out.
anyways, everything looks totally fine. so im not going to worry anymore.

i havn't been keeping up with the chat here, but im going to read through stuff while im in the city and get back to you all.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh, Fern! A little girl baby.







Good to hear from you!

Monique, I'm so sorry you found yourself in that situation. I've felt that I "let myself down" before in situations like that, too, wishing I was the sassy, witty, quick-thinking and -acting heroine of a Fanny Farmer novel. But the truth is that society is complicated, and sometimes the response to boundary crossing comes quickly and easily and sometimes it doesn't.







I think we're that much the wiser for all the times we have to redefine our positions or create new strategies, though.

Flapjack, It may indeed be unreasonable, but it might not be enough to warrant a change of provider, IMO, unless it's a trend or you're unhappy with other aspects of her care. Maybe float some other questions or hypotheticals to see where she stands on other testing/intervention issues? Perhaps she's had an experience with a client where that test caught something important, and it's kind of her "hot button" issue now?


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I never get that. Monique, you need to eat more before you have the next one- I've found that flabby bumps get much less stroking

















:







:







:
so that's the trick???

Fern - congrats. I really think I'm having a girl too. There are so many things different with this pg than the last two.

HoneyTree - You??? not a sassy and quickwitted heroine??? who knew!

I don't know why but suddenly I feel like a *normal(?)* mother now that Willem is in preschool. His first day was Tuesday (don't know if I mentioned that or not). He loves it. He's officially a big boy with a backpack. And he's very serious about it. He calls his teachers "excuse me, lady" (doesn't care what their names are) and comes home singing all these songs I don't know. It's nice to get some time away from him. And I know he likes the time away and "one his own."Dh and I and Gabriel went to the store before picking him up from preschool this morning and it was QUIET in the car the whole ride to the store and to the school. No fusses, no whining, no tantrums. Willem comes to the scene and it's mass chaos. Phew. Sure makes me feel like a better mother and person, knowing/remembering that it's just his personality.
I'm also glad I get to spend a little more time wth Gabriel one on one.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Fern - YAY!!! I'm so glad everything looks ok. And you get to reuse all those adorable little dresses Ngaio wore! Woohoo!

Monique - ugh. That's horrible. I can't believe someone would be so rude. I can understand why you didn't say anything - that's just SO far outside of normal behaviour it would kind of just freeze all your instincts.

We're having the first windstorm of the season. It made Rowan sleep crappily last night, clinging to me for most of it. And DH had left windows and doors opened so every time I managed to disentangle myself from Rowan I found myself getting up to shut something *else* that was banging.

Oh, and Mel - very funny, white girls can't jump.







Rowan is only barely barely not a white girl! But we figure it's actually DH's Australian heritage that's behind it - kangaroo genes!!!!










ETA: Helen, I know I posted in your poll thread that I'd do the test, but wrt switching care providers - I'd have to say yes. You and she are obviously not on the same page and it sounds like her personality and yours aren't exactly meshing either, and that's really not a recipe for a healthy birth is it? Do you have some more options for a care provider?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
ETA: Helen, I know I posted in your poll thread that I'd do the test, but wrt switching care providers - I'd have to say yes. You and she are obviously not on the same page and it sounds like her personality and yours aren't exactly meshing either, and that's really not a recipe for a healthy birth is it? Do you have some more options for a care provider?

Pretty much. There's no guarantees that she'll actually be the person who comes and catches baby- there was a team of 15 community midwives when this pregnancy started, though at the moment they're down to 12- but so far, because I have a history of labouring in daytime I have a perfect record for giving birth at a time when my named midwife is on shift and can come out to me. So I don't want to take this gamble. I can request a transfer to a different midwife- no guarantee who I get, could be better, could be worse- or I can go independent. OR I can go and get my GP or another doctor to do my antenatal care for me, and have the midwife just turn up for the birth. There's options in here. In the end, though, I think I'm kicking up a stink about this because there's a space in my notes which says:
_The following tests have been discussed and offered (accepted/declined with ticky boxes): group + antibodies, FBC, Rubella screen, syphilis, hep B, HIV, dating, triple test, anomaly scan._
I just can't see how urinalysis for GBS does not deserve it's very own ticky box and maybe even an information leaflet. That's a fairly large part of what's bugging me, and the rest of it is that midwife number 2 handled it badly.

OK, sorry to railroad again, everyone. I'll be good. My complaint letter is currently out for censoring so that I don't offend anyone, and then it's going in.
Fern, I know I said this already, but yay for a girl! How do you feel about knowing whilst you're still pregnant? Does it feel weird?


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
its a *girl!

*yay! im so happy. i was pretty sure, but it was kinda fun finding out.
anyways, everything looks totally fine. so im not going to worry anymore.

i havn't been keeping up with the chat here, but im going to read through stuff while im in the city and get back to you all.


Squeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm attempting to crawl out of the hole I've been in for the last month. My sinus infection went beyond nasty so that I had what appeared to be pus coming out of my eye. I gave in to antibiotics which made me so dizzy I could barely stand up. At some point in the middle of taking them I realized I was no longer blowing technicolor stuff out my nose and I could smell. I'm not sure if I'm really happy that my sense of smell is back though as it's on pg induced overdrive. Thanks to all that nastiness I cooked for the first time in a month yesterday by tossing things in the crockpot. I am trying to get caught up on life, but also not do too much as so I don't end up with a relapse. I think I am almost caught up on work stuff so I could take a couple minutes online here. Helen I've got to get an email off to you. I've got to sit and think about the swap. I'd like to do it, but don't want to overextend myself so that I hold things up and my partner ends up getting her gifts late. I just made an appointment for Joseph's check up on the 20th. He has been having rotten problems with his ears lately and needs his reflux meds checked so he is getting a 2 year check up. I also like having that record of care and someone that knows the kids in case they end up sick or needing stitches. I'll be calling my midwife to get in whenever I finally get paper work back with info. I can see my medical info is all cared for online, but they need those stupid papers.

Fern - Congrats on the girl

DiD - I hope everything goes wonderful with your wedding. I've got plans to go through dd's closet and drawers this weekend so I've been keeping my eyes open for when the new HH thread opens up. I saw in the LI moms thread there was technical difficulties with the first one. Hopefully they get that figured out soon.

To everyone else I've read the posts, but can't remember everything at the moment so *hugs* and vibes sent to those that need them.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Kristina, I am glad that the worst seems to be over for you now. I know what you mean about getting the kids in to see someone in case. Dh keeps telling me to try and delay it but I want it on paper that I'm not a negligent mom and have healthy kids. Also, I am glad I'm not the only one that hasn't turned her paperwork in to her mw yet


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Congrats, Fern and family! Wishing you a worry-free pregnancy from now on









Kristina~ I'm glad you're back and feeling better!

Monique~ Yay for preschool! I started dropping Neela off at daycare for her nap instead of taking her afterwards (mostly because she naps a bit later and I couldn't make it to work on time), but I've also bought myself an hour or so of "me" time before work three days a week. It makes me feel like a way better mama.

Bragging about sleep has totally bitten me in the ass. We've had two really, really sleepless nights, so tonight I pulled out the motrin. I have tiny cuts on both breasts again from night nursing







: Last night Neela and I took turns crying through the night.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Mel. I'm so sorry.

Monique, are you still with me on the "UC? Well, can't I just ignore the fact that I'm pregnant and go have a healthy baby anyway" bandwagon?

Kristina, I'm glad you seem to be feeling better









Skye seems to be having some kind of growth spurt- every day brings a dozen new words, a dance, something. Yesterday she was sitting on daddy's chest pointing to the clock and swaying from side-to-side singing tick-tock,tick-tock (repeat for 10 minutes.) I have NO idea where she got that from. And baby (her doll) goes EVERYWHERE with her. Every single second of every minute of every day. And if she's upset, baby gets a special hug




























(pet lip upset, not screaming upset.) Oh, and she's discovered that she can ask for booby juice. I don't know why she bothers- it's 10 seconds on one side, 5 on the second, but it's important to her so we do it.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

: Ugh. We just got over some 36-hour stomach hell. It was our first real sickness, and wasn't as bad as stories I've heard, but ALL the towels are in the washer, the sheets have been in and out and in and out, and by 2 a.m. last night I had given up changing my t-shirts and just tried to ignore the odor of throw-up (which I found out this morning was coming from my hair). Knock on wood but I think it's mostly passed.

AND, because sick meant constant nursing, my supply reached not-since newborn levels and my boobs are crazy huge with this milk that the boy, now happily sleeping, doesn't even want!

I knit a chullo hat for Woody recently that I'm kind of proud of, because it turned out like I envisioned and I tried to really fix the mistakes I made as I went along. He won't wear it, but I'm hoping come cold weather he'll change his mind...







(The picture is on my blog--I think it might be the second cutest thing I've ever knit.)

ETA:

OK, so







:, I'm just now going back over the beginning-of-October posts...

Sarah, Rowan is SO beautiful. I especially like the one with her big pink hat.

Kaspirant, I love the Goddessa pictures! You really do look radiant. And I'm sorry but I think I accidentally forgot to uncheck "send me emails" when I signed in to view the pictures with the email address you gave. Woops and sorry!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

hey mamas,

just checking up on you all and how things are going. i gotta read up! we're still driving across the us these days. we should be in nashville by monday to see some friends. i e-mailed the midwives at the farm to ask if i can come learn and volunteer with them. please send me good vibes for that one b/c it seems like a longshot but thought i would ask them anyway!

ez is mainly nursing to sleep at night now. maybe one nursing in the day if we aren't busy and one when she wakes up in the morning if we don't throw her a banana quick enough.







it is sooooo much better for my nips, let me tell ya!


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

G, I was just coming back to post a BIG HUG and CONGRATULATIONS to you! (I didn't know you were pregnant until page 2!) The Farm ladies would be lucky to have you--hope it all works out!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Gunter, here's hoping the Farm works out for you! That would be so awesome!

Teresa, thanks









We had a fun day - we went pumpkin bowling! woo! I will post pictures soon. But Rowan's skin is getting bad, she's developing eczema like her papa and she has a nasty almost-rash on her back that's itchy. I've no idea what set this off, unless it's our lovely raw milk







or possibly the excessive quantities of chard I stuffed into her yesterday. Although I think I did a load of laundry with some oooold detergent... I think tomorrow I will throw all her against-the-skin clothes in again. Coconut oil is helping a bit with the eczema on her face, making it less red, but she has some rashy bits on her legs that I think were caused by chafing from her cloth dipes.














It's like all these theoretically good-for-us, good-for-the-earth things I'm trying to do are totally backfiring. Sigh. And she's still having poop issues, she hasn't pooped since Thursday. Tomorrow I am going to try to rekindle her interest in prunes. I don't get it though - she eats LOTS of veggies, lots of fruit, no refined grains at all, and now only cultured or raw dairy. She should be pooping up a storm. I guess my next step is to eliminate the dairy altogether and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
It's like all these theoretically good-for-us, good-for-the-earth things I'm trying to do are totally backfiring.

I felt like that when Brynn had that 3-month long yeast rash from the cloth dipes. I hope you can figure out a solution that helps her!

*Gunter*, good luck with the farm! You know we are only about 3 hours from Nashville so we should try to get in a quickie visit!! If we met at Bernheim, it would only be 2.5 hours for you, and we could hike and go visit the deer and raptors.









*Fern* HOORAY and congrats on your baby girl!! How totally exciting for you!!









*Teresa*, UGH on your stomach bug. We went through that last Thanksgiving and it was *awful*. I hope you are all feeling better now.

*Mel*, as always, I'm with you on the sleep thing! Brynn got really sick last week and has been coughing and sneezing like crazy. She woke up about every hour last night which was SUPER FUN. Is this every going to end??







:

*Kristina*, I am just sitting here with my jaw dropped re: how bad your infection was!!!! My god. I'm glad you made it through that with your eyeballs intact.

*Monique*, I can't believe how appalling people are. I'm sure you were just stunned into paralysis by his inappropriate behavior. You'll get 'em next time!







And I'm glad you are getting some quality time with Gabriel while Willem is at school.

Well, the house is coming along. Staring to look nice, even! I've got almost all of the painting done and we are supposed to get the trim finished today so that will help. There are still about 200,000 little jobs to be done but I at least feel like I can afford to pay attention to Brynn and take breaks throughout the day! We're having a house-warming on 11/04 so I want to get quite a few more things done before then, but I am really starting to feel happy about this whole house thing!

School is going really well for us too. Brynn absolutely loves it, and loves our teacher - it is so cute. She tells her she loves her, and says, "Miss Angie, you are sooooo tall!"







She talks about school, and Miss Angie, and the bunnies all the time, and every day when Jason asks her what she did that day, she says, "I went to school and saw Miss Angie and ate muffins and saw the bunnies!" The only downside is that since we've been going, she's gotten sick 3 times







: It sucks, but I know it's just her immune system working through all of the stuff that she has never been exposed to. It's like we've been in quarantine for most of her life with our very limited exposure to other sick kids. I was pretty ticked at first, but now I am just taking it in stride - and I'm actually feeling really glad that we are still nursing because there have been plenty of days this past month when she hasn't eaten anything at all. Thank goodness for Mama Milk!

Speaking of which - time for a nap. Hope you are all enjoying this lovely weekend!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

thanks, teresa and sarah!

amy-we would love to meet you. i wish that i had thought of it sooner. we're driving to nashville this evening still. we want to hang out with some friends there and just be off the road for a bit as we've been driving for almost a week. it's starting to wear on all of us a bit. ez would love to see some raptors! she loves birds these days. we went to the "world center for birds of prey" somewhere last week and she loved it. the bird park in singapore was AMAZING!


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Helen - yeah. Pretty much. I have yet to call our midwife. There is still a part of me that feels like I want someone "in the know" that I can call for when I'm off in laborland and dh has me and two little ones to deal with (or if he's off in the kitchen cooking my chicken soup!). But I haven't seen anyone yet. I want to UC but... well... I'm just not as sure as I was. And I don't know why. I may just not see anyone until I actually feel like it... maybe UP for a while. Anyone in the states know where the best place to get urine strips is? or what brand or whatever is best?

Spughy - pumpkin bowling? before Halloween? that's a new one for me! Sounds like fun.

Amy - I know, appalling barely cuts it. On another note, I forgot that your dh's bday is the same day as mine. Happy bday to him in advance and hope your housewarming is, well, warm









Mel - I've had such a good mama week last week. And Willem was so much more tolerable. In addition to the two mornings he goes to preschool he gets an additional morning away (well, two hours) with the neighbor and their step nephew whose just a bit younger than him. They take him to the playground or walking in the woods and don't mind if I step out to the office or shopping so long as I pick him up across the street around noon. Willem really needed his own little social circle (as evidenced on the day when he told me he needed friends week before last). And now he's got it. And I'm so much more patient with him now. Hope your sleeping troubles end soon. I remember them with Willem. He didn't sleep "through the night" until, gosh, I think he was at least 2 1/2.

Gunter - I hope that you are able to get in at the Farm. Wow. What an opportunity. Maybe in all your travels you'll make it up to southeast PA and catch my baby







in... well, whatever month she/he is being born in!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunter* 
amy-we would love to meet you. i wish that i had thought of it sooner. we're driving to nashville this evening still. we want to hang out with some friends there and just be off the road for a bit as we've been driving for almost a week. it's starting to wear on all of us a bit. ez would love to see some raptors! she loves birds these days. we went to the "world center for birds of prey" somewhere last week and she loved it. the bird park in singapore was AMAZING!

I tried to PM you Gunter, but your box was full. It would be great to see you! I have to warn you, their "raptor center" at Burnheim consists of about 4 birds so I doubt Ez will be very impressed! They also have a deer in an enclosure, but she will walk right up to you and eat grass out of your hand. It's a really beautiful park though.

The only times we are not going to be free are Thursday and Friday mornings. Otherwise just let me know when would be good for you and we'll try to work it out.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Monique, I just called my mw's new office to get an appointment set up







I still have to wait for them to call me back, but it's in the works. I was both waiting on the paperwork to get in and see here and hoping my not so good feeling about the entire pg would go away. Since it's an entire new practice I figured I had better get this started so if I hate her new back up obs I can see who else might work.

Amy, I'm just glad it seems to be getting over with at this point. It was so nasty and gross. I probably should have seen someone sooner, but was terrified of ending up on antibiotics while pg. Of course that ended up working out so well.

I think we are having a language explosion here which is making me really glad I decided to wait until after age 2 for an evaluation. In just the past week or 2 Joseph is suddenly popping out with all sorts of new words. At 6 am this morning when he had to follow me to the bathroom with arms full of stuffed animals it was "buddy." After I had asked him if he had to have all his buddies with him







He is also occasionally stringing 2 word phrases together. Things are looking a bit better for him in the speech department. Now if we can just get him to not attempt to dissect everything electrical and leaves the plugs alone we would be in good shape.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Gunter--your box must be full with the PM I sent you last week saying, hey, you'll probably be around here on your trip, let's get together!


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

I survived the fires of 2003 and it was a nightmare...but i wasn't pregnant or a mama then...This is so scary...there are fires EVERYWHERE again...

*barcelona....you guys okay?!?!?!*

We just had the fire start here this morning. The smoke is so thick they are asking us to keep our kids in at lunch today. There are trees and power lines down everywhere. The smoke is so bad at school today we can hardly breathe...I wish we were home. I am anxious for my daycare lady...she has 4 toddler boys and they normally spend ALL day outside...these poor kids haven't been outside at all yesterday and not a chance of going out today...she has her hands full...The smoke is starting to block out the sun here.

I'm having nightmares of the 2003 fires where I was living in San Diego and the fire was visible from my front porch but we were never evacuated and then school was closed for near 2 weeks because the fires up here in San Bernardino took out an entire neighborhood....I hate this.

We just got this email from our principal.

Quote:

I am aware of the air quality worsening within the area during the last few hours. We are watching everything very closely. Sandra Walker, a district person, will be visiting our school to ascertain the situation. We have learned that Highway 18 and 330 are closed to traffic going up to the mountains. As we hear more information concerning road closures or evacuations, we will keep you updated or if any adjustments need to be made relating to students returning home. Please inform me if you receive any other updates.

It has also been reported that many homes in the Lake Arrowhead, Grass Valley, and Green Valley areas are being evacuated. If you are affected by an evacuation order, please inform me immediately for release procedures.
Someone was just taken away on a stretcher...it was an adult. I don't know who. We can't breathe. You can't see anything but smoke out the windows of our school...This is really not fun.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh my gosh, Alicia. I am worried for you and barcelona. It sounds like a really scary place to be right now.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

kaspirant and barcelona

You and yours are very much in our thoughts tonight. Some of the mamas from the Feb DDC are in California too, and I have no idea where they are in relation to the fires. I'm just hoping everyone stays safe.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaspirant* 
I survived the fires of 2003 and it was a nightmare...but i wasn't pregnant or a mama then...This is so scary...there are fires EVERYWHERE again...

*barcelona....you guys okay?!?!?!*

I was listening to NPR on my commute to work this morning and was wondering how you both were doing. . .


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

kaspirant and barcelona I hope this all clears up soon. Do we have any other mamas that might be near the fires? I'll be praying for rain for the area.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

I emailed and texted barcelona but haven't heard back. There are so many fires in so many places that it is impossible to find word on any of them except the big one in Malibu it seems. The air quality here is miserable. I can't wait to go home.

The superintendent has cancelled all after school programs today and tomorrow but not school







:

I can't breathe...this stinks.

The wind is blowing from the direction of the fire in my area so I have no clue if/when it will head this way...just makes sense that if it keeps burning it will come this way since it will follow the wind.

If we evacuate we are flying home to Chicago till things settle down here...I can't handle this pregnant.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

I can't imagine having to go on with normal life when there is imminent danger all around!!! Praying for your safety!

I don't know what Gabriel just did to my computer and I don't know how to get it back to normal. He pressed ONE button and everything got all small. I can barely read what I'm typing. How does he do these things?


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Willemsmama, try holding down the shift key and pressing the + sign. I think that works...

Barcelona and kaspirant, I will be thinking of you and praying for rain and cool weather. I almost hope you DO get evacuated kaspirant, because that much smoke can't be good for you.







.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

both the mountains to the north and south of us are on fire. We can see the flames from our porch. we are not in mandatory evac yet..but we are packing and getting ready. I don't know if/when I will be able to update again. I still havent' heard from barcelona...









*update* we are packed. we are eating dinner and waiting now. The fire is RIGHT THERE we can see it from our balcony...it's scary as all get out. We still aren't being evacuated but we are ready if/when it comes. That makes me feel MUCH better than getting the knock on the door and not being prepared for it. We are going to go cuddle on the couch and watch Nemo with our pumpkin who is







: from watching all his favorite things packed up and loaded into the car while we eat pizza.

*hugs*


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 

Barcelona and kaspirant, I will be thinking of you and praying for rain and cool weather. I almost hope you DO get evacuated kaspirant, because that much smoke can't be good for you.







.

OMG you seriously aren't kidding...It's unbelieveable here UGH UGH UGH. I want to go far far away...now.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

kaspirant--are you still on here--are you home still or have you guys been evacuated??! Update when you can, I'm thinking about you (and barcelona) and hoping that you are comfortable and safe wherever you are.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaspirant* 
both the mountains to the north and south of us are on fire. We can see the flames from our porch. we are not in mandatory evac yet..but we are packing and getting ready.


I can't imagine NOT being on madatory evac!!! Why do they wait so long? Hoping you are all safe







:


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

kapirant- hope that you are okay this afternoon. so sorry that it is so crazy there right now; being in limbo about wether or not to leave.









i am having "morning sickness" all over, again since last night. f n sucks. mild stomach cramps and throwing up. why is this part of this pregnancy not over, yet?!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Just a quick note to let you all know that we are completely fine! I am so sorry, kaspirant, for all you are going through. How awful and scary! Let me know if you need any help in any way.

There are fires in LA, but none near us...here's hoping they stay away and go away for everyone else.

More soon from me! Sorry I have been so MIA.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barcelona* 
Just a quick note to let you all know that we are completely fine! I am so sorry, kaspirant, for all you are going through. How awful and scary! Let me know if you need any help in any way.

There are fires in LA, but none near us...here's hoping they stay away and go away for everyone else.

More soon from me! Sorry I have been so MIA.

I am so glad you are okay!


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

I just watched CNN 360 last night after Planet in Peril and finally realized HOW bad the fires really are. I'm not much of a news person (except for Robin & Company a few times a month) so I'm always behind in that respect. Keep us posted!

Anyone else watch Planet in Peril??? It's got me all freaked out about toxins and body burden (of chemicals etc). I feel that we've sort of slacked with our standards of living (personally, as a family) because of finances these past few years. We've not been doing organic as much as we want to because around here the price is outrageous, we didn't use low odor paint when we repainted the apartment before we moved in, we put up the smelly shower curtain my MIL bought us for our anniversary even though I knew the vinyl was toxic (yes, she bought us a new shower curtain... LINER!!!!)etc etc etc. I could go on and on. I just want to construct a biodome so I can breathe pure air and drink pure water and grow my own uncontaminated, non GMO food, compost and recycle everything. I partly feel better because we do what we can. We recycle here more than we ever had because we finally have a recycling place nearby that takes everything. And we almost always buy stuff used (unless it's a necessity and we can't find it used) so hopefully we don't add to the burden of commercialism and it's associated evils on the environment. It's just so frustrating because people have been talking about the environment since I was a little girl and it's just NOW that SOME people are finally taking notice. The majority still feel it's someone else's responsibility. But it's not. There are so many changes that individuals can make in their own lives, right now, that would help. Every little bit does.
Eeeeeee.
Must be my rant for the day.







:


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willemsmamma* 
I'm not much of a news person so I'm always behind in that respect.

I am like that too. I pretty much get all of my news from DH. It's just too darn depressing for me to actively keep track of.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willemsmamma* 
Anyone else watch Planet in Peril???

We don't have cable but I am going to get it from Netflix. I am looking forward to seeing it.

I'm glad to hear that you are both safe so far, *barcelona and Alicia*. I went to high school in the area where the north San Diego fires are, so it's really surreal to think about all of the places I used to run around in their current state. I still have a few friends there, but only one has had to leave so far. It's terrible.

Totally OT: *Helen*, a while back did you link to an article about zinc? I am 99% sure I'm going to start back on the pill next week







: because my endometriosis is just so bad, and sorry - I just can't become a vegan to try to cure it. Anyway Helen I"ve been reading that it can really disrupt the mineral and vitamin balance, and I thought I remembered you posting something about that months ago. Could you repost it if you have a minute? Thanks!!!

Gunter, sorry about your tummy.







I hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Amy - just my own little bit of experience... I went back on hormonal birth control a few months ago and decided to try NuvaRing and I love it! The first few weeks were pretty rough, just my body getting used to being on hormones again (mood swings, spotting, etc) but its been great since then. I have endometriosis, too, and I use the ring continually to avoid having my period at all. Plus, the ring has about half the level of hormones as the pill but actually has a higher actual use effectiveness rate since you don't have to remember to take a pill at the same time every day.

Ellie is just too cute for words lately, as usual. Her hair keeps getting curlier and curlier, and she's becoming quite the chatterbox. She also has started really antagonizing her brother, especially when he's tired and cranky to begin with.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Amy~ I thought you had an IUD? Am I just not remembering correctly?

Barcelona & Kaspirant~ Lots of rainfall vibes headed your way. I'm glad you're both safe.

Gunter~ I hope you're feeling better. Maybe your gut is readjusting to north american food and water again?

I can't believe that we're having a second birthday here next week! Neela is really excited- I told her we would make cupcakes, and she thinks that birthdays are the best thing ever. She is also convinced that she is going to be a baby elephant for Hallowe'en, though we actually have a bumblebee costume. I hope she doesn't totally freak out that it's not an elephant- she's already tried on the costume and we look at it/talk about it every day, but she has told several people (and anyone who asks) that she's a baby elephant


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Amy, sorry, it wasn't me that linked to the article about zinc. I'm obsessive about it at the moment (and probiotics- FIL is struggling with another tummy bug







) because I made the mistake of getting involved in a thread down in Birth and Beyond about superbugs. Big, big mistake.

Mel, that's sweet







We haven't really discussed Halloween here- Skye is going to a party (and has a witches hat to wear) but that's pretty much it.

Monique, I'm right there with you. Where we are, eco-wise, is so far from where my heart is that it's both scary and laughable. We've made a few significant baby steps recently, but there's a long way left to go.

Barcelona, Kaspirant, I'm glad you're both safe


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Monique, I totally know what you mean. I didn't watch Planet In Peril... there was another PBS-type show on at the same time about solar energy and I watched that instead... pretty sad though, how little of the energy we use is renewable.

We've had a wretched horrible couple of nights here. Rowan's rash on her back has gotten much worse and it's been waking her up at around 2 am and keeping her squirming for about 2 hours after that. She's just so miserable... I broke down and nursed her last night but it didn't do any good, she just nursed and then went back to wriggling. And the worst of it is, she's a scratcher and a picker at the best of times but when she's actually feeling itchy she just NEVER STOPS and I am sooooo sick of having my face, my neck, my arms, my stomach, EVERYTHING scratched scratched scratched... but at the same time I'm hesitant to pull her hands away because if it helps get her to sleep, and if she's scratching me she's not scratching herself... AUGH. And our cold is back, we're both snotty and stuffed up. But at least Rowan is trying to be cheerful during the day. Me, not so much. This coupled with DH's stupid stupid work schedule of late (he was actually home for dinner last night for the first time in nearly 2 weeks I think) is making me not such a happy spughy.

Ok, I'm going to take an hour and go have tea and a chat with my neighbour. That will cheer me up I think.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Monique and Helen, we are also not where we want to be...mostly because of financial reasons, and also time management. I hope we can get there soon, even if it is slowly, but surely.

Mel, Neela sounds so adorable. And Helen, the witches hat will be adorable on Skye. Finley is going to be a train conductor/engineer, because he is obsessed with trains these days. We have those train overalls and a train hat, and might put black "soot" on his face. We'll see. We talk about it a lot, too, and he seems happy about it, although I'm not sure he really get what Halloween is going to be. We will probably walk around the neighborhood, maybe even with our next door neighbors, who have a little boy a bit younger tha Finley. I'm looking forward to it. I think it'll also be fun to give out candy at the house and let Finley help. It'll feel like our first "real" Halloween, since last year, he was so much younger, and really not getting it that much.

So, the smoke here was bad yesterday, and is much better today. Yesterday, though, it covered the whole sky, you couldn't see any blue, and our throats were itching and we were coughing. Not good. It sounds like Kaspirant is in much worse conditions, though...I am worried about her! We haven't seen any fires or anything. I am hoping the clearer skies mean they are getting more under control everywhere.

I have been pretty MIA because things have been crazy in terms of my career and opportunities. I have to keep it mostly underwraps til I know more, and til I know if it is really happening, but it looks like I am going to be on a tv show...starting out as a small character, with the hope and possibility of it becoming bigger. Of course, I will let you all know as soon as I know more, especially if the show will even be on the air. (It has to get "picked up" for the Spring).

It has been exciting, surreal, and also somehow normal. With all the activity and adrenaline and nervousness and excitement, I am pretty worn down, though, and like I always do, have fallen slightly sick with a low fever. I really need to boost my immune system overall! I'm not sure what to do, though, because I take a breastfeeding vitamin, have been downing Emergen-C, and eat pretty well. I've even been getting a fair amount of sleep. I'm not doing great on exercise, although I do go to yoga once a week. Does anyone have any ideas? It might be linked to my health past (hepatatis), and just having a weak immune system in general, but I'd love to find a way to move beyond this, for my body to better be able to handle life.

So that is me, and why I've been so MIA. I have had a chance to read along, though, and I am thinking of all of you! Everyone sounds so adorable right now. It is such a fun age.

Finley is doing great, except he has also had a bit of a fever and still has a cold, so sometimes I can see he is feeling yucky. Hopefully it'll pass soon...

Hugs to everyone! Sorry it was such a "me" post...I just can't remember everyone's news at the moment.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Paring down and going more green is a goal for us, too. Moving to a small house in our city's downtown was a big step in that direction, but now we're struggling financially to _stay_ here.

But speaking of green, we transplanted seventeen little leaf lettuces today into the garden. We'll see how many survive the early trauma of a toddler dumping cupfuls of compost on their heads, but I'm hoping to eventually get enough planted for nightly small salads for us.








Hmmm...maybe I'll have my math class work on that one tomorrow. If a salad consists of twelve to fifteen leaves, and it's best to pick only two at a time from any given plant, with a week or so regrowth time, how many plants would you need to feed a family of three a salad three nights a week for six months?

Yep. I'm pitching that one to the middle schoolers.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

and doing okay.

We are no longer in immediate threat of evacuation Yay. We also have word that we won't be back to work until Monday at the earliest...It's surreal watching all the smoke and fires.

All the fires closest to me are contained but the big ones on the mountain are still raining ash on us.

I am off to bed...It's HARD to keep an outdoor oriented 2 year old inside ALL day...especially when he just can't understand WHY we CAN'T go outside...I mean sheesh people the door is right there...turn the stinking knob already









Keep praying...so many people have lost everything...I can't imagine. One good thing about living minimally is when something like this happens...it sure is easy to get all the important stuff in your car to take with you. I've never had so much peace driving away from things knowing I may never see them again...


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

kaspirant and barcelona- so glad that you all are okay. having ash raining down and not being to go outside is hard though! it's so much better than being evacuated, at least. hope that he hangs in there about being stuck inside.

i would like to see "planet in peril". we stayed in a couple of hotels in the past two weeks. once, i was watching a debate about whether global warming is a reality or not and if humans are actually contributing to it. i had a hard time taking it seriously b.c it seems so clear. we bought a solar house last year. taking showers with water heated by the sun is a great joy! but, with all the intl travel we have been doing, we better get to planting some trees to offset some of that impact. going bio-diesel is really high on dh's list; if we buy a car. getting bikes is up there for us, too as our whole family found out how much we love riding bikes together while in bali. we have been thinking about how far we can ride to get to the grocery store or wherever in our current location. if you love your bike, will you tell me about it? tips for where to get a toddler seat or baby attachment?

i never heard back from anyone at the farm! part of me wants to call and bug them and another part of me is just ready to head home and get settled in for the "winter". if it gets cool enough, we want to use our woodstove more often this year. and, we'll be planning a homebirth so we need to clean out the hot tub for that. and, just general moving our stuff out of storage and creating more of a space for ez to have for herself. we will probably have a bed in her own room for the first time when we get back. after nursing to sleep, she has slept in a seperate bed in the hotels and a crib here at our friend's house. she sleeps well and we grab her into our bed if she wakes up needing that. it's worked well for all of us so we're going to try the transition gently over the next few months. with another babe coming, it will be nice to have more sleeping space for each of us. i cannot imagine not co-sleeping with an infant but think ez is ready to spend some time in her own bed, for at least part of the night. anyone else have tips for this time?


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Barcelona and Alicia, I am glad to hear you are both doing OK and that the imminent threat seems to have passed over.

My crisis du jour: I went down to get something from the basement and stepped into 4" of water.







We aren't going to walk through it to find out the source, but it has been raining for days here, so I'm guessing the sump pump isn't working, or there is a big fat crack in the foundation. The good news is that the basement is unfinished and the only thing we had down there was our old couch, which I'm happy to be rid of, and a few boxes of clothes, which can be washed.

It's just overwhelming, really. The house has been so much harder to rehab than I had though, and I really am doing about 90% of the work because Jason is at work all day so it just feels like it NEVER. ENDS. Today was actually the first day I woke up and felt like I could see the light at the end of the tunnel.

Just keep your fingers crossed that we don't lose our furnace, water heaters, or electricity - all of that stuff is down there. Jason just went to Lowe's to buy a pump so that we can get the water out tonight (we called 3 emergency water services, and all 3 of them were booked for the night, so we're certainly not alone in our plight) and then we start the insurance/warranty process tomorrow. By "we," I mean "me," of course.

Thankfully we have two home warranties (one from the builder, because the house is less than 10 years old, and one from the bank we bought it from), and I think our insurance will pay for anything we have to replace since it wasn't an actual FLOOD, but just water damage. It's just one more damn thing to deal with though!







:

I have a headache.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Amy, that sucks about the flooding. Too bad you can't FedEx some of that water to kaspirant...

I think Rowan has some sort of virus. Yesterday evening she refused to eat dinner or anything else, then she was really upset going to bed, couldn't settle - asked to go in the sling then ten seconds later wanted to be back in the bed, then as soon as she lay down she wanted to go back in the sling (repeat 5 or 6 times). I was completely *done* by that time, I'm sick too and I felt like absolute crap, so after the 5th or 6th time of going back to the sling I just said "I can't do this anymore, love, we'll have to just stay in the bed" and she started crying harder, choked on some snot, and threw up. But thanks to my awesome ninja mummy powers, I managed to catch all of it before it hit the sheets and only a change of clothes were necessary (which is good because at that point I had NO idea where our spare sheet set was.) Then I hit the computer and IM'd my DH (who was still at work... at 10 pm) and told him to get his butt home NOW. Fortunately once I'd changed Rowan and cleaned her up she went to sleep within about 2 minutes. She woke up an hour or so later but DH took her and I think he took her out for a walk or something. I don't know, I passed out.

Today she seems cheerful enough but has slept weirdly - 45 min in the morning, and she's asleep again now (late afternoon). Whatever, I'm past worrying about when she sleeps, I just want her to feel better. She hasn't eaten much today.

Gotta go make dinner. Have a good night, all. I'm taking the evening off to go watch Survivor and eat hallowe'en candy with some friends. WOO!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

amy- what a mess. thankfully you didn't have a bunch of unpacked boxes or something more valuable down there. don't forget, mama that everything works out! this will, too, eventually. you are learning so much in the process and when you get to rest in that house it will be well worth it.









sarah- sorry that we missed you on our nw stay! sorry that rowan has been struggling. ez had a similar up and down night last night but i think it's b/c she slept about three hours on and off during the day as we were driving. that's a long nap for her! she played on the bed, went to the window and looked out, asked dh to pick her up, then crawled up to me, then wanted to look out the peep hole of the hotel room door. we finally got snuggled in and she fell asleep in two mins, just like rowan! she didn't even nurse to sleep. uhm, which i am totally okay with!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunter* 
you are learning so much in the process ...

Yes - first and foremost: MAKE SURE THE SUMP PUMP IS PLUGGED IN!!!!!

Our *awesome* neighbor came over last night and just plunged into the basement (Jason and I were both too afraid of electrocuting ourselves) and saw right away that the sump pump wasn't plugged in. So he plugged it in and the water started draining immediately. It took most of the night for it all to clear, but it's dry down there now and the only major loss was our old couch. BUT I did put one of Jason's old briefcases down there, and little did I know at the time that it was full of 3 files with irreplaceable documents from his entire military career. So I'll be spending the afternoon drying hundreds of pages in the oven (seriously) - 8 at a time. I don't know whether to laugh or cry, so I'm going to choose to laugh!! What else can I do?

Brynn and I did go to school this morning while Jason cleared everything out, and we had a great time. She just enjoys it so much (and so do I) and I'm really looking forward to next year when she'll be in nursery there 3 days a week.

OK back to baking my documents.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaspirant* 
We are no longer in immediate threat of evacuation Yay. We also have word that we won't be back to work until Monday at the earliest...It's surreal watching all the smoke and fires.

All the fires closest to me are contained but the big ones on the mountain are still raining ash on us.


Checking in...glad to see that our California sisters are doing ok- although having ash raining down, and the devastation in general, and keeping a toddler inside all day is still pretty rough







I do hope things improve soon.

I was taking a 'news break' and hadn't heard anything about the fires until a couple days ago I heard it on NPR.

Spughy- tell me about it- we've had 4 days of nonstop rain after months of drought. I wish we could pass a little of it along to CA and help them out!

Amy- so sorry about the basement- I'm glad it was a simple solution of turning on the pump. What's the damage to your basement?


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

gunter - We have bikes... well we HAD bikes with toddler seats on them. I have a trek mountain bike I bought when I was in high school. Dh had a schwinn mountain bike. It got stolen but he admits it was his fault. Our toddler bike seats are I think graco or some similar brand. We got them at a yard sale for $5. They are so overpriced when new. Maybe try freecycle for one. Most people get them but then end up not really using them - and they are such an odd shape to store.
I would love to ride my bike to the grocery store but only road to the closest one goes through an underpass and the traffic is just too dangerous. The other way is to the co-op but it's not in a good area. Literally, if you turn right at the stoplight, you are in Shootings-all-day-longville. And if you go one block past where you are supposed to turn to go to the co-op you are in the slums so you run the risk of getting bike-jacked (NOT good when you have a toddler in the back!

Kaspirant - glad you are "safe" - hope your lungs clear soon!
Barcelona- glad you are safe too!!!

Amy - I totally sympathize with the flooding!!! Our basement backs up and floods just about everyt time it rains. Can't wait til we buy our own home!!!

Helen - do you mean taking zinc to prevent the MRSA? What really irritates me about the whole superbug issue is that the powers that be knew over a DECADE ago that this would happen. Yet superfluous antibiotic continued to be the norm. That's my beef with the whole environmental issue too. Let's just debate and debate and debate until it FINALLY becomes apparent that we've created a problem


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I mean zinc to keep me fit and healthy enough that the MRSA will hopefully not be an issue. Stastically, 3-4 of the regular posters on this thread probably carry MRSA in their noses every day of their lives and it doesn't do them any harm







. When FIL's run down and his immune system is functioning even less than normal, that's when things get out of control.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I mean zinc to keep me fit and healthy enough that the MRSA will hopefully not be an issue. Stastically, 3-4 of the regular posters on this thread probably carry MRSA in their noses every day of their lives and it doesn't do them any harm







. When FIL's run down and his immune system is functioning even less than normal, that's when things get out of control.

I'm sure that I'm one of them, after all the time I've spent working in hospitals. They used to put MRSA patients in isolation, but that only works after they're diagnosed, and people don't always follow isolation protocols so well. Then when my dad was in trauma-burn ICU they told me there that MRSA is so ubiquitous there that they don't even bother to isolate for it anymore, or VRE either, because there are so many more nasty things there that it's the least of their worries! Not very comforting when you are there with your 4 week old infant!


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

I"ve been thinking about MRSA a lot lately. I'm not sure if it's the same all over (probably is) but there have been outbreaks at a lot of schools around here. I always assumed that if we do all the usual things to stay healthy, if the kids do get it, they'd fight it off fine. Of course I only see the worst case scenarios at work, so it's scary to see how bad it can really be. I wonder if I need to be more worried than I have been. I guess it's that time of year to start the kids on all the immune-boosting stuff.

And yes, we are raw dairy fans here, too- actually we don't like drinking milk, so we eat the yogurt. Good stuff!! It'll be our first cold and flu season while eating it, so we'll see if it makes any difference.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

I just spent the whole entire day sewing Rowan the CUTEST little tiger costume ever. And since I wasn't able to find any suitable tiger-print fabric, I had to sew the stripes on too. It turned out great though. The only problem is, she won't put it on.







: WHY???? I will have to try bribing her in a big way tomorrow because it's dress-up day at playgroup and dammit I worked hard on that thing and I should be able to show it off. Um. er.

Otherwise, not much is happening. Mary, I've always wondered if raw milk yogurt was actually still raw, because you have to heat the milk to 180F in order to make the yogurt, right? I always assumed that sort of pasteurized it.

I don't think MRSA is ubiquitous here just yet, but I'm sure it's well on its way. Those things freak me out because I'm allergic to a whole swack of antibiotics. So I try to stay away from hospitals.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Sarah, I hope Rowan comes around to wearing the costume that you worked so hard on! It sound adorable! I hope you can find a suitable bribe!

Interestingly, at the halloween party we went to yesterday for Ezra's friends, all the 2 yr olds refused to wear costumes (including ez- he loves Thomas but won't even look at the costume!), while Ethan loved his and can't wear it enough! I think it's the age...they have no idea why we're trying to put these ridiculous things on them! I think an older kid has more imagination so they see the fun in it. Maybe next year!

LOL about the yogurt- I used to know how the guy made it, now I'm drawing a blank. For some reason I thought he just put it in the barn wrapped in blankets or something- is that possible? It is runnier in the winter! I need to check! Either way, we still don't like milk and love yogurt so will keep on!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Sarah I hope she likes it by the time you are taking her out to show it off. We ended up with a Tigger costume for Joseph this year. My biggest concern about costumes for him is probably about the exact opposite of most people here's. I'm worried about the thing being too hot. We found a nice light weight costume at Goodwill for $1.99 though and I knew I couldn't make one that cheap. He got to pick between Tigger and a lion and went with Tigger. He had been trying to put on his costume for a good week before I let him put it on last night. However he also plays with dress up clothes along with dd. I can't remember if she was playing with dress up clothes on her own at this age or not. At times I think dd is treating him like a doll to dress up, but he likes putting on long shirts or old dresses to twirl around in so I let it go unless he gets upset.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Awaken* 
I guess it's that time of year to start the kids on all the immune-boosting stuff.


We've started taking argentyn 23 (the "professional" strength silver hydrosol) and none of the cold symptoms Willem has brought home from preschool have actually developed into anything more than a bit of nasal drainage (but not bad). We do that, omega 3's, daily vitamins and carotenoids, then echinacea if the kids are prodromal. I also have homeopathic umkca cold care, boericke & tafel homeopathic cough syrup, and occillicocinum (sp?), and olive leaf extract on hand in case we need it.
What does everyone else here use/have on hand?


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s_kristina* 
Sarah I hope she likes it by the time you are taking her out to show it off. We ended up with a Tigger costume for Joseph this year. My biggest concern about costumes for him is probably about the exact opposite of most people here's. I'm worried about the thing being too hot. We found a nice light weight costume at Goodwill for $1.99 though and I knew I couldn't make one that cheap. He got to pick between Tigger and a lion and went with Tigger. He had been trying to put on his costume for a good week before I let him put it on last night. However he also plays with dress up clothes along with dd. I can't remember if she was playing with dress up clothes on her own at this age or not. At times I think dd is treating him like a doll to dress up, but he likes putting on long shirts or old dresses to twirl around in so I let it go unless he gets upset.

HE can borrow Willem's tinman costume next year... the thing is PAPER thin!!! Willem is supposed to take it to school tomorrow for the costume parade and I'm afraid that it will fall apart before he comes back home!! I used the recommended material (silver lame) but am surprised the didn't have me line it with something. He'll have to wear a fleece underneath. Hope there is room!
On Wednesday, I plan on dressing Willem up first and then Gabriel. Hopefully he'll take Willem's lead that it's dress up time. Is anyone else using face paint? Dh doesn't want us to but I think I might anyway.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

skristina--hey, that's what little brothers are for, right?







Ella will just have to wait for that pleasure--in the meantime she was going after the dogs with one of her cloth bibs this morning. Although I think she was trying to use it to clean around his eyes! I totally can relate to the concern about the costume being too hot, this is the first year that I'm actually in a cold climate in many years! I do remember the heartbreak of being forced to wear an ugly winter coat under my beautiful costume, lol!

Ella is going to be Little Red Riding Hood. The reason being that when my mom was here she wanted to go clothes shopping for Ella, and she saw this cute little red hood wool hood/capelet and she *had* to get it for her. It matches a cute little red dress she got for her. Anyway, the thing is very cute but was about $40 and I can't really imagine how a wool capelet is going to figure into the fall/winter wardrobe of a 2 year old. Hence, I figure I might as well get some mileage out of it as a Halloween costume!!! I figured I'd buy a basket somewhere, and then strangely I found a really good one for our purposes in the garage that the previous homeowners left behind! It's funny because my mom would scoff at the idea of buying something so impractical and expensive for a child, but I guess it's different when it's a granddaughter that you rarely even see! My parents are kind of funny about that, because they're not really into sending packages, so I think they feel like they have to concentrate all their spoiling efforts into visits! Honestly I don't even think my mom would have bought that thing if we lived closer and saw each other more often!

Awaken and spughy--it's been a while since I've made yogurt and I only made it a couple of times, but I seem to remember heating it briefly to boiling to kill any competing bacteria, then introducing the culture, then keeping it in a sealed glass container at a low warm temperature for a bit. (A day or a couple of days? don't remember). I would think that raw milk yogurt wouldn't be technically raw then unless it's done differently than that (which it might be) but it has the beneficial cultures added back in separately so I imagine that even yogurt would thus have some of the same purported benefits of raw milk. ???

willemsmama--good point about the bike seats, i was looking at one recently, that or a trailer, and they are pretty pricey. Perhaps I will post on freecycle or try to find one that someone doesn't want. I have a trek hybrid, which I used to actually ride a lot about 5 years ago!!! Sadly, I don't think I've ridden my bike more than once or twice after I moved from my apartment to my house, met DH and the ensuing relationship/marriage/pregnancy/kid events!!!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
skristina--hey, that's what little brothers are for, right?









I have 2 younger brothers and this is a public forum. I feel it's in my best interest at this point in time to plead the 5th


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Brynn has a dinosaur costume and she LOOOOVES it. She wears it daily, and she was elated when she got to wear it to the zoo this past weekend. They had little kiosks at different locations througout the zoo to give kids some candy, and instead of saying trick or treat, Brynn opted for "Raaar!" It was awesome. We did see two other dinosaurs, but they were both boys so Brynn was the only Girlasauraus.







We had so much fun! I'll be posting pics to the blog sometime soon.

For Halloween night, we'll probably just walk around our nabe, and then hang out here to pass out candy and maybe meet some of the neighbors. There are so many kids in our subdivision and it would be nice to actually know some of them! People here in S. Indiana are very UN-Southern in that only one family has come to introduce themselves! It's weird.

Anyway - Sarah, I hope Rowan decides to wear hers so that all of your hard work doesn't go to waste!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Hey mamas,

I love hearing about all of the Halloween costumes for the little ones!!! I hope everyone wears their costume, especially Rowan, spughy! Amazing that you made the whole thing, including stripes. Wow. Amy, I love that Brynn is a dinosaur (girlasauras!), especially knowing how much she loves them. Kavita, the red riding hood coat sounds precious. Willemsmama and kristina, let me know how it goes with your boys.

Finley is going to go as a train engineer, since he is rather into trains these days. We have those train overalls, with the stripes, (that are way too big for him, but oh well), and a train hat, also with the stripes, and he has a whistle, too. We've been talking about it, and I hope he enjoys it. We are going to walk around with our next door neighbors, who have a little boy a few months younger than Finley, and then come back home to hand out candy. I'm excited!

I also feel like I owe everyone an apology, about the beads...kaspirant has kindly been waiting for us to get together for me to hand over my beads, but I have been so difficult to get together with, it is just postponing it more and more. Kaspirant, we WILL get together, very soon, but I am going to pop them in the mail tomorrow, so I can stop feeling guilty about the hold up.

How are all you pregnant mamas feeling?

Gunter, how's it going with the bike search? Are you glad you'll be settling in in the states for the winter?

Amy, what a huge pain about the flood!!! I wish I could come over and help...sounds like you are pretty overwhelmed with house to-do's, but as always, you also sound so capable and on top of it, and I'm sure you'll pull it all off in time for the big housewarming party









Life right now feels a bit insane here, but in a really good way, but the excitement and nerves of it all has been throwing me for a loop, a bit, not to mention having a busy and last minute schedule with rehearsals and meetings, etc. I'll go ahead and tell you all my big news, though keep in mind, it's not 100% yet...though it sort of is.

There is a new show (I'm not including the name, because they want me to keep the story a secret, and my being on it, could be a spoiler of sorts), and the producers heard about me from the ABC people (where I've been doing the showcase), met me, and liked me, and they are going to write me onto the show!!! Of course, we don't have cable, so I was clueless about the show, but have now watched it online and learned about it. I am not sure about my part at all yet, and it will probably start pretty small...and then hopefully, if they like me, and if the show is picked up, will get bigger. Supposedly, we'll start working on the show in less than two weeks, and I am meeting with the director in two weeks. Needless to say, I am ecstatic.

As soon as I know when it'll be on, I'll let you all know, of course. Probably not til January, is my guess.

Anyway, I am excited and also nervous, craving more concrete information, a schedule, a script, though there is no reason for me to think it isn't happening...for some reason it is nerve-wrecking for me. I am just finally so close to what could be such a break, the break I've been dreaming of since I was four, and working toward since I was 20. My body and my mind have been kind of flipping out, and I am trying to calm myself...I am going to yoga tonight, which will surely help.

Finley is all over the place with his sleep, and has had a bad cold and I think he might be teething. But he is such a sweetheart, and such a joy.

Wish I could think of some funny cute Finley stories to share, but I can't.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

hey mamas,

we are back in our house as of this weekend. it is totally grossing me out with how dirty it is. dead flies on the window sills, mouse poop everywhere, even saw some roaches, pen marks all over my desk, dirt and inches of dust, weird fuzzy stuff in the bathtub and toilet, dirty windows, dog food all over. my brother was "taking care of the place" for the last month and we had a renter for the other three months who was an older lady that i cannot imagine made this mess. i think it was my slob brother; yeah, we grew up together but he must not have learned anything about cleaning since then! dh said that he must have taken a shower with motor oil instead of soap by the looks of the downstairs bathroom. speaking of motor oil, it's all over our driveway and there is a broken down car next to it! are you f n kidding me?!







:

the yard is so overgrown that it makes the adams family yard look neat and organized. wtf? also, as we helped pack him up to move out, i found movies that really should not be mentioned here perhaps. it's giving me the creeps to think of what may have happened while he was watching those things, IYKWIM. he probably has this in common with lots of young single guys but it is so gross to think about that happening in my house. help me get rid of those thoughts, dear lord. ugh.







:

we have been cleaning non-stop. oh, and our dog was filthy so he got the royal treatment at the doggie salon for his 5th birthday yesterday! happy birthday, sherpa...and we're really sorry.

i cried myself to sleep sunday night. my head was spinning with ideas of moving away. and, i love this house and the land it's on! what was i thinking leaving?

we're working really hard to fix things up. please send me healing vibes and purifying thoughts for my house. i am going to plan to give birth here and need it to totally be "clean" of all this nastiness by then both physical and just mentally for me, personally.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

barcelona, hooray for the show!! That is sooo exciting, and I can't wait to hear more about it as your part is solidified!

Gunter - sigh - I totally hear you on the filth factor. Our house was like what you described, but WAY WORSE, and for the first few days I didn't know if I would ever be able to sleep soundly here because the images of how it was when we bought would forever be burned into my brain. It was BAD. I mean, cleaning up after yourself/family is already unpleasant, but cleaning up the filth of other people? uke But I do want to say that now that it's clean, I really don't think about how bad it was. Every little thing helps, and pretty soon it will feel like your happy and clean home again.

Speaking of clean happy homes, I still have a ton of projects to finish up before Sunday so I'm off to paint our bathroom. Woo woo!

Oh, as for the basement, we had to cut out some insulation and our spare couch was totally ruined, but other than that it wasn't anything major. One of our suitcases did get wet so it of course really stinks now, and I'm trying to figure out how to get rid of the odor so that it can be salvaged. Any ideas? I was thinking of soaking it in the bathtub in a vinegar + baking soda mixture, and then rinsing it several times. Any other suggestions would be appreciated!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Gunter







We LOVE the Australian bush flower essences space clearing spray.

Amy, I'd try giving it (the suitcase) time to dry out with bicarbonate of soda and some lemongrass e.o. in a bowl inside it.

Barcelona, seeing as I'm in a whole different continent can you tell ME what it's called?







: It sounds fantastic.
And in answer to the preggo mamas question, I'm huge. I'm at that special point in pregnancy where every day I get out of bed, look down and go OMG because he's grown so much overnight. I'm actually losing weight overall, but he's gaining, bless his little cashmere socks. There's a kind of bump picture in the blog (attached to an unrotated knitting photo, but you get the overall idea. And yes, this is just an invitation for people to comment on the cardigan.) We went shopping for clothes for Frances (skye's baby. known as BAAABYYY) today and I got some very odd looks from people because i was buying stacks of clothes for a 3lb baby at this stage in pregnancy.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Helen- you truly are a dedicated mama; CASHMERE socks, honestly? Sigh.

Gunter - ewww. and awww. I totally relate to needing to clear the energy before giving birth. You have some time to settle back in, and nesting should take care of the clearing energy part. In addtion to flower essences, essential oils in diffusers help out a lot too. As does creating homey smells like making applesause and baking bread.

Amy- Willem was a dinosaur two years ago and REFUSED to wear the costume. It was so cute too, green with iridescent purple spikes on the head and down the back and tail and little teeth on the head hood.

I've got to be the world's ditziest pregnant woman!!!







:Here I am, trying to be all domestic this morning, making applesauce, getting ready to make pickles in the crock (not crockpot), stripping diapers on the stove (I have a front loader and I don't have a dishwasher so I have to boil them... smelly house and all), and baking bread







. I usually just bake bread sans bread machine because it seems to go faster, but today I lugged out the beast and popped the ingredients in (despite the fact that it will be around 3 or 4pm before the loaf is done). I just now walked in the kitchen and glanced in the little window to see if the dough was smooth yet. I was surprised to see only the dry ingredients, despite the mixing sounds the machine was making. After a little investigation I came to the conclusion that it would have helped if I inserted the DOUGH paddle in before adding the ingredients and turning it on!!!
sheesh! So in inserting the dough paddle I got various ingredients all over my fingers. I'm wondering if that will mess up the ratios.
I must say, however, that since I've been taking my omega 3's again, my memory seems to have improved. But this whole ditzy thing is just annoying!







:


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Barcelona, seeing as I'm in a whole different continent can you tell ME what it's called?







: It sounds fantastic.

Neener neener Neener....I'm special.







I know! I know!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
And in answer to the preggo mamas question, *I'm huge.* I'm at that special point in pregnancy where every day I get out of bed, look down and go OMG because he's grown so much overnight.

OMG me too!!!!! After having last week off work my daycare lady was astonished at how big I was...she just kept saying it's like the kid grew 10 lbs since I saw you last...I feel it too...all in my back







:

*beads*
coming soon!!

*Oy Gunter*
*hugs* I know how much I hate the eww..and need things cleaned up. Even with the threat of evacuation I was running around cleaning things up so that *if* nothing bad happened I had a clean house to come home too. I hope you get it home-like again soon!!

*Monique*
LOL about the bread machine. I can't begin to tell you how many times I did that when I wasn't pregnant!! I'm so jealous of all that you are getting done. I'm attempting to teach kids who don't give a rat's arse about the periodic table...I have to say I'm starting to agree with them.







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Monique, a friend of mine told me the other day that when she was pregnant, her brain turned to placenta







It works for me. As for the cashmere, I'm not that nice. I have enough left over from MY cashmere socks that I'm prepared to use it on small people. That's all.

Kaspirant, hope the backache gets better soon.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Gunter--sorry your place is such a mess. That stinks. Get some big rubber gloves for the cleaning, it'll make you feel less grossed out when cleaning up someone else's mess and yuck! Did you ever see the movie The Color Purple? Celie (played by Whoopi Goldberg) has just been married to the mean guy with a bunch of mean kids, and she's living in his filthy disgusting shack of a house. There is a little segment which shows her cleaning--washing the black filth off of the windows till they shine, cleaning all the stuff in the house, and at the end of it the little place is all clean and shiny and homey, and you see her putting things in jars (like beans and rice and such I think) on shelves in the window so they look pretty, creating beauty in a simple way and making it her home. I always think about that when I have a major horrible filthy cleaning job to do, and I find it inspiring. Generally I start in the bathroom and the kitchen, and once those are clean the rest of the place doesn't seem so awful. Also, on occasions like that I tend to forgo my gentle non-toxic earth friendly potions and go straight for the bleach and such!!







: Kitty litter down on the driveway will absorb the motor oil. Can you force your brother to help with the cleanup??

barcelona--sounds exciting! I'll look forward to The Big Reveal, as they say in reality show lingo!!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
Also, on occasions like that I tend to forgo my gentle non-toxic earth friendly potions and go straight for the bleach and such!!

I am *so* all about the Lysol sanitizing wipes. The more, the better!

Speaking of which, I just finished sanitizing and painting the master bath and it is SOOOO much better. You're right Kavita - when the bathroom(s) and kitchen are clean, the rest seems manageable.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow everyone is all busy and industrious! Gunter, I totally know what you mean... 10 years ago if I'd had a place and lent it to my sister, that would have happened. But, now she's a respectable lawyer, so you never can tell.

In an extraordinary coincidence, I am right now wearing cashmere socks. They were a christmas present from last year from my MIL. Fortunately I am one of those people who is a huge fan of socks for christmas.









Rowan did end up wearing her costume to playgroup - yesterday and today - and was definitely the cutest tiger on the planet for a while. And she will be again tomorrow. Yesterday I had to drop off a form at the university for my DH, and the place is even more infested with rabbits than normal. This, of course, thrilled Rowan to pieces. I let her chase the bunnies - who are pretty fat and placid - and they hopped and she giggled and shrieked and it was all so cute it made my teeth hurt. Then I thought, gee, imagine if she were wearing her tiger outfit, and I had the video camera. Heh. I think tomorrow, on the way to the g'parents (who live conveniently close to the uni), we may take a detour. And a costume. Oh, I am a bad bad mama, but I do so want a video of a little tiger chasing bunnies!!!

I am also a very tired mama. I have a bad cough and last night every time Rowan woke me up it triggered my cough and I spent a full hour surpressing it to get back to sleep







But I am hopped up on caffeine so I feel ok right now (which is when I should be napping of course).

Monique - thank you for reminding me, I have to go make bread. I made pumpkin tarts yesterday and the pastry failed miserably. New flour, stupid me.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

*Happy Halloween!!*

I love Halloween.







I just realized this morning that we haven't carved any pumpkins yet!! We have two, but they've just been sitting out on the porch. We need to do that this afternoon.

Can you believe it's the last day of October already and tomorrow is the start of "our" month? It's so exciting and unbelievable that our babies are turning 2 already!

Here's a link to the birth announcements thread so that we can keep track of birthdays.

Soos71, Soggygranolamama, averymybaby, 2tolove, bodogirl, cjbeach, oetien, mamaharsh (Sean's birthday is today!), and deathbygodiva all have two-year olds already!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

PS: Raaar!


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

too cute for comments


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Carrie Louise.
I keep thinking about that family- anyone know if dziejen has had the new one yet? And so many mamas who I miss- I miss Kel, and Memorymaker, and everyone. I wonder if they'll check back in with us next month?
Am I right in thinking that all of our pregnant mamas are out of their first trimester, btw? Just wondering...


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Happy Halloween to all and Happy Samhain to those who celebrate. I'm 16 weeks and have my first mw appointment later today, but have yet to manage to get in the shower. It's just being a yuck day all around here. Bank idiocy leading to money issues, but that should be cared for later this afternoon. It also looks there is nothing for dh to do after this job is finished in about 3 weeks. So not what we need right now.

I just went looking and dziejen has 12/29/07 listed as her edd in her siggy.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Happy Hallowe'en! I did get video of a tiger chasing rabbits at UVic today! It is supercute and we'll try to post it tonight. She is totally in love with the tiger costume now, yay!

The media here have been reporting that there's some sort of pumpkin shortage and none of the grocery stores have any.







: If there's ONE thing people should be buying locally, it's pumpkins - there are pumpkin fields all over the place around here, but it seems the grocery stores are sourcing theirs from the mainland or something. Anyway, I had to go to a farm market today for frozen berries and fruit and they had thousands and thousands of pumpkins that they'd marked down to $1 a piece ($2 for the really big ones.) Silly media, silly grocery stores, silly people.... argh.

Anyway, now I get to carve them. Rowan loves the carved pumpkins but is not so interested in the process so I'll do them this afternoon while she's at grandma & grandpa's, entertaining them with her tigerness.

Amy, Brynn is an adorable dinosaur! Raar!

And on a separate note (I celebrate both, but differently) have a good Samhain everyone. We have so much harvest bounty here at the moment it almost feels like every night is a celebration of it... but I will light my special candle tonight and enjoy a few moments of peace and quiet and reflection, and plan coziness and warmth for the dark months to come.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

It's November!!

Here's the new thread.


----------

